# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  مسابقة احنا فين ؟؟؟

## الشحرورة

*






حللو يا حللو رمضان كريم يا حللو

كل سنه وكل أبناء مصر طيبين

الحاضرين منهم والغايبين

البعاد والقريبين

وعشان برمضان بيحلى السهر

ومع الحبايب جميل السمر

تعالى معانا لف وطوف

وياللا حاول تعرف وتشوف

احنا فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مسابقة خفيفة لمعلوماتك 

من جوه الصورة

هيجيبها لنا اسكندرانى 

لبلد عربيه او دوله أوروبيه

وهتكتب عنها معلومه شحرورة

او حكايه صغيورة

وطبعا اللى سبق هياكل النبق

ومعانا يفوز

وعلى الجايزة يحوز

وفى آخر الشهر

هنقول مين اللى فايز بالجايزة

وطبعا الكل هيكون عايز لها وعايزة

تعالى لف وطوف ياللا وشوف

من غير أحراج ولا كسوف

مسابقتنا مفيهاش واسطه

المهم تجمع نقطه

واسكندرانى هيجمع

وبعلو الصوت هيسمع

ونقول فى الاخر مبروك

للفايز والفايزة





*

----------


## صفحات العمر

على شوق للتعرف على تاريخ وجغرافيا 
بطريقة الارتجال الشعرى المحبب الى النفس 
للشحرورة 
والصور التى ستصحبنا فى جوله سياحيه بعدسة الرائع النادر 
الأسكندرانى 
لنحظى فى النهايه باكبر قدر من المتعه والثقافه والمعرفه 
راااائع
كل عام وانتم بكل الخير والسعادة

----------


## محمد أمير

*الرقيقه المغردة شحرورة

كل سنه وانتى طيبه وبألف خير
ورمضان كريم عليكِ وعلى أخونا اسكندرانى
بأذن الله مسابقه رائعه معانا الشاعرة القديرة شحرورة
والفنان المبدع اسكندرانى اكيد هنلف ونطوف  وهنشوف 
وزى ما قال أخونا الشاعر الرائع محمد سعيد
بزجل شحرورة الأرتجالى وطريقتها الرائعه
ومساندة اخونا أسكندرانى بالصور المبدعه
هنقضى معاكم أحلى الأوقات لكن ايه هيه الجوايز يا ترى ؟؟

الله يديمكم يا مطر*

----------


## أم أحمد

*الشحرورة واسكندراني*
*واكيد هيكون موضوع رائع بيكم ومعاكم*
*تسجيل حضور*
*ومتابعة معكم*
*لكم خالص تقديري*

----------


## لمسه

[frame="7 80"]
اجمل ثنائى لقاء السحاب
هكذا اسميكم احب واعز ناس عندى شحرورتى والنادر ابى الاسكندرانى

اتمنى لكم التوفيق ان شاء الله
وتمنى لكم النجاح من كل قلبى وان شاء الله هاتبقى مسابقه جااااامده قوى

ولكم ودى  ومحبتى 
نهى[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 

مسابقة احنا فين ؟؟؟

مسابقة  ثقافيه شعرية طريفه 

سنقوم بوضع صورة من بلد ما 

وستقوم الشحرورة بوضع معلومات عن هذه البلد 
 بالشعر العامى 



المطلوب  

هو معرفة اسم البلد 

ضع اجابتك فورا  لا تتردد لحظه 

وحاول تكون الاول او التانى  

علشان اللى سبق اكل النبق 

حاقول لك ليه 




المسابقة على 15 حلقة 

يوم بعد يوم 

سيتم وضع المسابقة الساعة 12 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة 

وسيقوم المتسابقين بوضع اجاباتهم فى الموضوع هنا حتى اليوم التالى الساعة 12 مساء 

يعنى الحلقة ستستمر  لمده 24 ساعه 

اول عضو او عضوه  وضع اجابة صحيحه 

سيكون له 3 درجات 

ثانى عضو او عضوه وضع اجابة صحيحه 

سيكون له 2 درجتين 

باقى الاعضاء اصحاب الاجابات الصحيحه 

لكل منهم درجه واحده 

النتيجه ليست على كل حلقة منفرده 

النتيجه النهائيه على مجمل الحلقات  كلها 15 حلقه 

سنقوم بتجميع الدرجات اليوميه وتعلن كل يوم ترتيب الاخوه الاعضاء 

حاول تحصل على اكبر عدد من الدرجات  

اجتهد لتكون فى المقدمه 

جوائزنا مغريه تستحق المجهود 




الجوائز 

اصاحب اعلى الدرجات بعد 15 حلقه 

الفائز الاول 
اسبوع  فى بيانكى بدعوه من الشاعر محمد سعيد

الفائز الثانى 
اسبوع  فى قرية الروضه بدعوه من شاعر الرومانسيه 

الفائز الثالث 
تقييم ايجابى  من اخوكم اسكندرانى 

استعدوا  لاولى حلقاتنا اول ايام رمضان الكريم 

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## sameh atiya

*مسابقة جميلة جداً*
*ويا رب أقدر أشارك فيها*
*وأتابع وإن لم أفوز  فقط أكون متواجد وأستفيد*
*شكراً : الشحرورة*
*شكراً : اسكندرانى*

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

الأخت الفاضلة 
الشحرورة
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
ألف مبروك على المسابقة الجميلة ديه
وح اكون مشارك ان شاء الله
رمضان كريم

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الفاضلة
الشحرورة
أولاً كل سنة وإنتى طيبة
وأهنئك على هذه المسابقة الرائعة والجميلة
والتى ستبحر بنا يومياً 
بين ربوع المدن والبلدان 
لنتعرف على
 شعبها ووديانها وسهولها وصفات شعبها
إنها فزورة رائعة ومتجددة 
ومعينها لا ينضب أبداً

 :f2: 

سوف أكون متابعاً لفوازيرك يا اختاه 
وربنا يوفقك
وكل سنة وإنتى بخير 
تقبل الله منا ومنك 
صيام أيام رمضان 
والصلاةفى اوقاتها
 والقيام ليلاً
والدعاء
دبر كل صلاة

----------


## الشحرورة

*مين مين يقولى مين ؟

أم عيون حلوين

وفنانه وست الغالين

وتنسيقها روعه

 يكفيها شر الحاسدين

ها عرفتوها ؟؟؟

طبعا هيه أحلى لولايه

دره واسألول عنها

الغايبين والحاضرين

لولــــــــــــــــــى

أشطر الفنانييين

الف شكر يا لولى على تصميمك

الروعه 

منحرمش ابدا من مجهودك ومشاركتك

بالمسابقه وليكى أحلى هديه

وأغلى جايزة أسبوع بمارينا من

 أستاذنا الغالى اسكندرانى

طبعا يا قمر مع الأسرة الكريمه

وانا كمان على حسابه فرى

قلت أدبسه مره ورمضان كرررررررررريم

كل سنه وأنتى طيبه ودايما بخير



لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

أستاذى القدير والمايسترو المبدع

محمد سعيد



اهلا بك بالمسابقه وتشريفك لها أكبر

هديه لنا وجواز مرور

ومن غير غرور

بساطنا هيلف وهيدور

ويسأل احنا فين ؟

وان شاء الله الأستاذ يصحح ويعلم

للشحـــــــــــرور

الف شكر أستاذى على تعاونك

وكرمك وطيبتك الغاليه

يا صاحب الكلمه الحق الوافيه

ومشاعرك دايما صافيه

منحرمش أستاذى من رعايتك الغاليه



لك ودى واحترامى

----------


## الشحرورة

*الكريم أمير المطر



شكرا لمرورك وحلو بالصيف والحر المطر

يارب دايما تزورنا وتحل الفزورة

وتبقى صح بالمازوره

وتعجبك جايزتنا حتى لو صغنونه



لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الجميله أم أحمد



تسلمى على مرورك يا قمر 

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه

والمسابقه تعجبك وتكون كويسه

والهديه تبقى من نصيبك

وغير نصيبك ما يصيبك

واسألتنا حونينه



لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*العسوله لمسه

مرحب بيكِ حبيبتى لزيارتك الرقيقه

وكل سنه وانتى  طيبة

ورمضان كريم تزورينا هتسعدينا

وبالجايزة هتلاقينا

واستاذى اسكندرانى بمارينا مستنينا

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## طارق المملوك

الشحرورة و الاسكندرانى
اكيد بعون الله ستكون مميزة و مختلفة
كل عام و انتم بخير و ننتظر و نتابع بكل لهفة  ابداعكم
كل عام والجميع بخير و سعاده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

أنا حاريحكم

أول فزورة... إسكندرية طبعا

التانية فعروس البحر الأبيض....

والتالتة ميامي...

والرابعة بير مسعود - صورة لسقف حلقه...

والخامسة... والسادسة... إلخ....

بلاش تعصب بقى... حطوا لنا صورة لمدينة تانية....

حتة كدا يكونوا بياكلوا فيها "سدق" ويتقابلوا "ع القمة"... يا نولعوها لكوا هنا.

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]

اهلا وسهلا .. بالثنائى
اللى فيها اهو فدائى
جاى جايب اهو فزوره
بايد الغالية علينا شحرورة
وصورة واضحه الكوادر
متصورة بأيدى نادر

 :f: 
يلاّ هموا ياناس معانا
وكل يوم تعالوا تانى
حيقابلكوا بإبتسامه
شحرورتنا واسكندرانى

 :f2: 

[/frame]


اخوانى الاحباء ..

اهلا ومرحباً بكما فى قاعه الشعر العامى
حتنورونا وحتسعدونا .. بس بالجوايز
اوعوا تنسونا


وانا بقول من أولها اهو
محدش يصدق كلام اخويا اسكندرانى 

الهدايا مقدمه منه وباسمه وعلى حسابه .. :4: 

بس هو اللى مكسوف يقول ::mm:: 

الف تحية منى .. متعطرة بروائح رمضان

 :f: وكل عام وانتم بخير وفى احسن حال :f: 


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

مسابقة جميلة قوي
الف شكر الأخت الرقيقة شحرورة على المسابقة
ألف شكر أخى الكريم اسكندرانى على الصور والمعلومات

واعملوا حسابي معاكم  :: 

كل سنة وانتم بخير يارب 
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*



من بين طيات هذا اللقاء الباهر

تحيتى للمغرده الرقيقه الشحرورة

وتحيتى لأخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

عندما تلتقى الموهبه والفطرة والتلقائيه بشط الفن الراقى

والكادر الواعى والأدارى الناجح لا ينتج من تقابلهما

الا نوع من الفن المميز المبدع الذى يبهرنا بظلال من العزف الشجى

تمنياتى لكما بمسابقه ناجحه وتوفيق مبهر

 لشده إخلاصكما للعمل وترانيم إبداعكما

وبإذن الله معكم متابعه ومشاركه

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير

مع تحيتـــــــــــــى





*

----------


## Masrawya

مسابقه جميلة فعلا 
وان شاء الله متابعه معاكو 

كل سنة وانتى طيبة شحرورة كل سنة وانت طيب استاذ. اسكندرانى

رمضان كريم
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم سامح عطيه



كل سنه وانت طيب وف رمضان

لك معانا أجمل هديه

بس تعالى شارك انت وهو وهيه

ومعانا مسابقه من اللى ميه ميه

انشاء الله تقدر تشارك



لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أخى الكريم بهجت الأباصيرى



كل سنه وانت طيب

وبمسابقتنا دايما قريب

ولما تفوز 

لينا هتعوز

ان شاء الله تشارك معانا

وبالجوايز تلقانا



لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم رضا لابى



كل سنه وانت طيب

ورمضان كريم

ومعانا هتلقى النعيم

مصيف اسبوع من غير تغريم

طبعا على حساب استاذى اسكندرانى

اصله هوه اسكندرانى

ومعاه البساط الاخضرانى



لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم طارق المملوك



كل سنه وانت طيب

منور المسابقه

وان شاء الله تكون لك عاجبه

وتيجى تشارك تجاوب

واحنا نتعاجب

ونقول اخونا طارق 

فايز والمعنى صادق



لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم أيمن رشدى



بص وشوف

من غير خوف

او حتى كسوف

مش ممكن نتحارب

وخصوصا من قلب دايما حابب

وكلامه ونقاره عاجب

ومن على الشط

على البساط هنحط

ونلف ونطوف

بكل دوله مره

وتعالى معانا السُرة

فيها دول كتير

تعالى معانا وطير

وجاوبنا ونول

جايزتنا

وهتشوف الكرم الاسكندرانى

من تانى تانى تانى



كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا رب والاسرة الكريمه

ممكن الريس يجيب لنا كام كيلو لديده



لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الكريم شاعر الرومانسية



حللو يا حللو رمضان كريم يا حللو

معانا هتفوز وتحلو

وعل القمه واقفه أوسه

ومعاها صينية بسبوسة

تنادى وتقول خدلك حته

وجاوب فى مسابقتنا

وفوز بالايام السته

وشاعرنا شاعر الرومانسيه

طيب وكريم 

عامل تعميم

على حسابه الاقامه

والأكل والشرب

ياللا شدوا الهمه



كل سنه وانت يا شاعرنا الطيب

ورمضان كريم على الاسرة الكريمه

وكل الحبايب والعيله

مننحرمش من وجودك معانا



لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

اهلا اهلا بالحلوه

وكلامها عزف وغنوه

الرقيقه قلب مصر



منوره مسابقتنا

وانشالله تفوزى بجايزتنا

والاقامه لكى وللعيله

اسبوع على حساب استاذنا

مين ؟؟ وفين  ؟؟

اسكندرانى يا نور العين

بماينا او بالعلميين

انتى فوزى ومش هيقولك منين ؟؟؟



كل سنه وانت طيبه والاسرة كلها

ودايما يا قمر معانا منورة



لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

اهلا اهلا بقيثارة

وكلامها كله مهاره

ومعانا يا قمر

وخدى جايزتنا بكل جسارة

والاسبوع الجايزة

انا معاكى هاقول فايزة

وعيلتى وعيلتك ع الشط نحط

وفى احلى مكان ننزل

ناكل ونشرب وننام

وساعة الحساب والملام

نقوله احنا قرايب استاذ اسكندرانى

واحنا على اول قطر ننط



منورة المسابقه يا قمر 

وان شاء الله تفوزى 

وكل سنه وانتى والاسرة الكريمه طيبه



لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الرقيقه مصراويه



يا قمر منورة احنا فين ؟؟

وخليكى معانا كل يومين

وان شالله تفوزى بجايزتين

من اللى هنا معروضين

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه

يا ست الحلوين



لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## drmustafa

مسابقة جميلة 
منها نستفيد 
من اسكندرانى وشحرورة

معكم إن شاء الله

----------


## الشحرورة

*






بسم الله توكلنا على الهادى 

طايرين على البساط الأخضرانى

مع الشحرورة واسكندرانى

عشان نلف ونطوف وومن غير كسوف

هنقول أحنا فين ؟؟؟

 

يااااااااااه الدنيا زحمه

ولا عادتش رحمه

ياللا يا استاذى ننزل ببساطنا

الناحية دى

يعنى فى فيومتشينو

مطار كبير ونشرب فيه

براحتنا كابتشينوووو

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

المطار التانى أصغر اسمه ايه

تشامبينو

استاذى جعانه نفسى بالبيتزا

وممعيش ليرات ممكن تدينى

ايه بتقول كان على عينى

طب على فين هتدوينى ؟

جينوا ـــ بيزا اللذيذه

ياما راح فيها رافت الهجان

وأثبت شطارته باللغات

وقال انا فى تورينو ونابولى

و.................

 

خلاص يا شحرورة 

انتى كده حليتى الفزورة

وعرفوا اكيد م الصورة

انا عارف انك مش شطوره

وثقافتك يادوب عنجليزى

ياللا شيلى معايا بساطنا

للحلقه الجايه

وعشان نلحق نحسب مين الفايز

والا الفايزة



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 

بدات المسابقة الكبرى 

مسابقة احنا فين ؟؟؟

حنقول كمان وكمان وكمان 



المطلوب  

هو معرفة اسم البلد 

ضع اجابتك فورا  لا تتردد لحظه 

وحاول تكون الاول او التانى  

علشان اللى سبق اكل النبق 

حاقول لك ليه 




المسابقة على 15 حلقة 

يوم بعد يوم 

وسيقوم المتسابقين بوضع اجاباتهم فى الموضوع هنا حتى اليوم التالى الساعة 12 مساء 

يعنى الحلقة ستستمر  لمده 24 ساعه 

اول عضو او عضوه  وضع اجابة صحيحه 

سيكون له 3 درجات 

ثانى عضو او عضوه وضع اجابة صحيحه 

سيكون له 2 درجتين 

باقى الاعضاء اصحاب الاجابات الصحيحه 

لكل منهم درجه واحده 

النتيجه ليست على كل حلقة منفرده 

النتيجه النهائيه على مجمل الحلقات  كلها 15 حلقه 

سنقوم بتجميع الدرجات اليوميه وتعلن كل يوم ترتيب الاخوه الاعضاء 

حاول تحصل على اكبر عدد من الدرجات  

اجتهد لتكون فى المقدمه 

ضع اجابتك هنا  وفورا 



كل سنه وانتم  طيبين 

وعلى الفرح والخير متجمعين 

فاااااااااائزات  وفائزين

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير ياجماعة الخيــــــــــر

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين ومتجمعين على خير يارب



وطبعا يسعدنى جدا اوى خالص

انى اكون اول حد يجاوب

وإحنــــــا فى إيطاليـــــــــــــا

اخيرا هاكل بيتزا على اصولها

وياترى فى جوايز فورية ولا ايــــــــــة 

ونتقابل فى الحلقة اللى جايـــــــة ...*

----------


## أم أحمد

يا سيدي علي الاسئلة السهلة من اولها
طيب الحل ايطاليا

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ايه الجمال دا والفوازير دى ياسلام ياسلام لا والاجابه كمان بغشها حاجه جميله خالص
ايطاليا
 مدام بيتزا يبقى هى ايطاليا
كدا ليا درجه  :Bye:

----------


## قلب مصر

أيه دا هو أنا ينفع أقول برضه أنها إيطاليا  :Girl (12): 

برضه نقطة واحدة أحسن من مفيش خالص  :: 

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين ويارب  دايما متجمعين في الخير
 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

على رأى قلب مصر 
نقطة واحدة أحسن من مفيش 
احنا فى إطاليا 

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين

----------


## kethara

*شحرورة

ملحقتش المره دى خليها نقطه واحده

ايطاليا 

كل سنه وانتم طيبين*

----------


## طائر الشرق

دى مدينة البندقية

صاحبة الحظ الاكبر فى اشهر روايات شكسبير

----------


## hazem3

الشحرورة والاسكندراني 

احييكم بشدة علي الفكرة 
وبما اني عارف كل العواصم والمدن والدول وحتي الاحياء

فانا اكيد مش هجاوب حاجة صح 

وملحقتش الاولي بس مفيش مشكلة

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ازيكم جميعا وحشتونى من رمضان اللى فات 
تعود عليكم الايام بخيريارب  
اللهم ارزقنا الرحمه والمغفره والعتق من النار فى شهرك الكريم
المفروض تنزل المسابقه اول يوم بالليل كدا مش ينفع بس اوك 
ناخد نقطه واحده وخلاص 
ايطاليا وبلاش بيتزا بالنهار اللهم انى صايم

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

مرحبا بالجميع ..

نورتوا قاعة الشعر العامى

مجهود رائع وبداية موفقه اعزائى الكرام
اسكندرانى .. والشحرورة

وخلينا من عامة الشعب .. ونقول


ايطاليا .. :1: 


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. الشحرورة 





ضمن فعاليات ومسابقات شهر رمضان الكريم 

وضمن النشاطات المطروحـه بأبناء مصـــــر

جاءت المسابقة المتميزة ( إحنا فيــــــــن )

والتي كانت بالتعاون مع الأخ /  اسكندراني

فهنيئاً لنا هذا التميز والإبداع الراقي الجديد

وأعتقد أن اجابة الحلقة الأولى هي إيطاليا

وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..... تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## الشحرورة

*العسوله لولى 



شطورة يا قمر كل ما تيجى بدرى

هتاخدى الجايزة برده بدرى

ياللا خليكى معانا

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

القمر أم أحمد



جمييييييييييل السرعه المهم نجمع نقط 

ونكون أرقام وفى الأخر هنجمع

ونقول على المفاجات



لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*اهلا بالغاليه أم البنات



كل سنه وأنتى طيبه يا عسل

ورمضان كريم وشطورة وعايزينك

دايما معانا وتجمعى النقط 

وتفوزى ويانا

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه قلب مصر

وماله نقطه واحده يا قمر

المرة الجايه تجيبى أكتر بس خليكى معانا

وهتفوزززززززززى ويانا

لكِ حبى وأحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الكريم د مصطفى



كل سنه وانت طيب ورمضان كريم يا رب

وتنعاد الأيام بخير

ونقطه ورا نقطه تيجى الفرصه

وتفوز بأحلى جايزة



لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه قيثارة

ليه التأخير يا قمر ممنوع النوم بدرى

عشان تيجى تجاوبى

والا مفيش يا قمر سفر

منتظراكى تانى وتانى



لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
طائر الشرق 
ارق تحياتى لك 







> المطلوب  
> 
> هو معرفة اسم البلد


اشكرك على مشاركتك وده لوحده بالنسبة لنا مكسب 

بس احنا عاوزين اسم البلد مش المدينه 

اتمنى لك الفوز فى باقى الحلقات

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
حازم  
ارق تحياتى لك 



اشكرك على مشاركتك 

بس احنا عاوزينك تشارك ونستفيد من  معلوماتك 

اسعدنا وجودك العطر 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
totatoty  
ارق تحياتى لك 




بطلة اولمبيات المسابقات الرمضانيه 

والحائزة على الجوائز الذهييه فى المسابقات  السنوية 

اشكرك على مشاركتك  ... منتظرينك 

احنا موعد مسابقتنا الساعة 12 مساء 

دمتى بكل خير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
شاعر الرومانسيه
ارق تحياتى لك 




اهلا بك منور المسابقة 

عاوزك تشارك وبقوه علشان تفوز بالمركز التانى 

ويبقى بكده مغرمتش جايزة المساقة 

يالا شد حيلك معانا 

بس برضه حنجيبك اسكندرية  تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
ايمن خطاب 
ارق تحياتى لك 




اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 

كل عام وانت بخير 

وتابع معانا باقى المسابقة 

منتظرين جهودك 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

الصورة بتقول فينيسيا فى إيطاليا 

إلل كان إسمها البندقية أيا شيلوك


يعنى الأجابة إيطاليا  ماهو فينيسيا تبقى لإيطاليا وإيطاليا تبقى فينيسيا

----------


## صفحات العمر

إيطاليا 
انا عارف إنى مش جبت الديب من ديله  :Biggrin: 
بس هعمل ايه بس فى الظروف الملخبطه 
بدايه غايه فى الروعه للشحروره وإرتجال شعرى جمع بين خفة الدم 
وتلقائية البيان وهذا من توقعته تماما من حرفها الجميل 
وشكر مستحق للحبيب نادر على لقطاته الرائعه 
ولسه اكيد هنشوف حجات اجمل واجمل 
كل امنيانى لكم بالتوفيق والسعادة 
مودتى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
وريث من خبر رع 
ارق تحياتى لك 




اهلا اهلا اهلا 

شكرا على مشاركتك الصحيحه 

وعوزينك متابع على طول 

بس تعالى بدرى 

علشان اللى سبق اكل النبق 

دمت بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
محمد سعيد 
ارق تحياتى لك 




تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك 

 فرحتى بتواجدك الكريم وبكلماتك الطيبه  لا توصف ولا تقدر 

بس برضه

 كل ده مش حيمنعنا من اننا ندفعك حق الجائزة الاولى 

كما اعلنا سابقا 

دمت بكل خير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

نتيجة الحلقة الاولى من المسابقة  




شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة الثانيه

----------


## reda laby

الأخ العزيز 
إسكندرانى
والأخت الفاضلة
الشحرورة
أنا مستنى من بدرى أحل المسابقة 
الحلقة التانية
على أساس إن منتصف الليل 
هو بداية اليوم التانى
لقيتكم بتقولوا  بكرة الحلقة التانية
يا خسارة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
رضا لابى 
ارق تحياتى لك 




اشكرك على اهتمامك ومتابعتك الكريمة 

بس معلش 

احنا مسابقتنا يوم من بعد يوم 

يعنى يوم 1 و3و5و7و9 وهكذا 

وبكره الساعة 12 ان شاء الله حيكون بداية اليوم الثالث 

اهلا بك ومنتظرك بكره اوعى تتاخر 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## reda laby

وأنا مستنى على أحر من الجمر 
وعايز أفوز فى مسابقتكم
انا سايب مسابقتى وجاى لكم 
إكرمونى بقى

----------


## kethara

*نحن بأنتظار المسابقه معك

أخى الفاضل رضا لابى

وفرصة الفوز حتما ستأتى والا عشان حضرتك
أسكندرانى زيهم
ههههههههههههههههههه

احنا منتظرين معاك

كل سنه وانتم طيبين

مع تحيتى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*






بسم الله توكلنا على الهادى 

طايرين على البساط الأخضرانى

مع الشحرورة واسكندرانى

عشان نلف ونطوف وومن غير كسوف

هنقول أحنا فين ؟؟؟

 


ومن تانى تانى

راجعيين على البساط الأخضرانى

مع الشحرورة واسكندرانى

عشان نلف ونطوف وومن غير كسوف

هنقول أحنا فين ؟؟؟



يااااااااااااه الجو بارد

هامشى معاك ومش هاعاند

حلوه ومليانه جمال

ياعم ايفيل علينا بلاش دلال

قال والنور اسم العاصمه

ودايما بيه مدندشه

تتعايق وتتخايل

ومتحفها كله أجنحه

ولوحات بكل الأروقه

لأشهر الفنانين

العايشين والمتكليين

ووعدنى اللوفر

يجيبلى للبرد بلوفر

وانا اهو متكتكه

ومعايا شهادة معتمده

من هون

و السر فى ايد الهون

وكل سنه

باجى هنا بنفس المكان

وكان ياما كاااان



و استاذى اسكندرانى

 بيصرخ ويلالى 

بس كفايه يا شحرورة

هتحلى الفزورة

خلى شوية وقت

تعملى حبة كحك

وكام بيتفورة

ونريح يوم

ونيجى من بعد تانى يوم

نطوف ونلف ونشوف




*

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم

في فرنسا طبعا

----------


## reda laby

فرنسا

----------


## kethara

*ياشحرورة

صحيه  اهه  

بس يخسارة سبقتى ام احمد واخدت 3 نقط 

فرنسا 

كل سنه وانتم طيبين*

----------


## drmustafa

فرنسا طبع 
برضه نقطة واحدة احسن من مافيش
فى صواريخ هنا اللهم لاحسد

----------


## loly_h

*مع إنى من 12 إلا ربع مستنيــــــة

لكن بردو سبقونـــــى

احنــــــا فى فرنســـــــا*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
 الحل فرنسا
 بس فى حاجه المشاركات مش بتيجى بالدور
 ليه انا قاعده بقالى تلت ساعه ادور على مكان السؤال 
 ::sh::  ::sorry::  ::sorry::

----------


## Dr_rehab

عميد الاسكندرانية كلهم 

الأخت الرقيقة شحرورة

معلش مالحقتش أجيلكم فى ايطاليا .... قلت أقابلكم فى فرنسا أقرب

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الحل ..


باريس .. فرنسا

احنا بتوع النقطة   :1: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## لمسه

الله عليكو  :Biggrin: 


شحرورتى
دعيني أغرق في ملامح وجهك .. 

ما اجمله تعبير 

وما اجمله عالمك بكل ما فيه من حياة

ما اجملها شواطى حروف التى توحى عن جمال فاتن

تظهر به حدود وثنايات البلاد 

كونى بخير لطا لما ان شاعرك وصل الى قمه الابداع

بابا اسكندرانى دمت بكل روعه ابداع 

انا جيه اسجل اعجابى بكم بس
\
ولااطمع فى نقط ولا غيره

عشان دى اخر مشاركه لى  والف الف شكر على تهنئتك لى
يلا والبلد باريس (فرنسا)  تحصيل حاصل :Lol2: 


استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع و دائعه 
وسلمت ايديكم وافكاركم وحسن الاختيار 

وهاتوحشونى قوى 
اختكم فى الله نهى

----------


## hazem3

يلا مفيش مشكلة تاني اكيد فرنسا 

متصعبوها شوية يا جماعة

----------


## Masrawya

وبعدين باءه فى المسابقة اللى الواحد مش عارف يلحقها دى
 متروحيش بلاد بعيده يا شحرورة عشان الحق اوصل واخد اى نقطه  ::

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. شحرورة



يعني هي جت عليا أنا .. نقطه نقطه 

المهم نكون معاكم والسلام 

الإجابة باريس / فرنسا

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

لسه واصلالى حالاً رسالة من الأخت الشحرورة
بتقولى على المسابقة
ودخلت اهو وفات حلقتين
المفروض ليا نقطتين على الأقل لأنى ماكنتش أعرف 
بس مش مهم يتعوضوا
مسابقة جميلة جدا
تحية للأخ إسكندرانى ودايماً نشيط وتثرى المنتدى بموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك
وتحية للأخت شحرورة على شعرها الجميل
والله برافو عليكى بتقدرى تقولى معلومات عن المكان بأشعارك وبتقوليها بشكل بسيط وحلو
رمضان كريم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

وطبعا هقول باريس - فرنسا
يعنى اشمعنا انا اللى هقول الدلجمون ؟!!!!!!!!
ونقطة على نقطة تملا كوباية

تحياتى للجميع
رمضان كريم

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخى العزيز 
> محمد سعيد 
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك 
> 
> ...


 
اسعدك الله فى الدارين أخى الحبيب نادر 
وبارك لك فى روحك الطيبه وبصيرتك المضيئه
وبإذن الله سأكون تماما عن حسن ظنك بى 
وموافق طبعا ليس على جائزة واحدة ولكن على ثلاث جوائز 
إهداء منى لهذه المسابقه 
الذى اضاءت القاعة العاميه 
أحب الاماكن على الشبكه الى قلبى 
جمعنى الله وإياك وكل الأحبه على الخير وبالخير 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

الاجابه فرنسا  ::no1:: 


الشحروة 
إسكندرانى 
كل عام وانتم أجمل  :hey:

----------


## الشحرورة

* 
أخى الكريم رضا لابى

اهلا بيك وبوجودك

بيعجبنى فيك صمودك

ولا يهمك مسير النقط ال 3

تكون من نصيبك

بس انت تابع معانا

وبالجوايز تلقانا

لك ودى واحترامى


*

----------


## الشحرورة

*اهلا بالناس الصاحين

وكمان لينا متابعين

حبيبتى قيثارة

يا قمرنا شطوره

ايوة خليكى كده بالصوره

وهديتك حتة بيتفوره

ههههههههههههه

لأ وكمان سفريه مشهوره

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الجميله أم أحمد



شطورة يا قمر واقفه

عند الباب 

ولحقتى الحل وزكائك

هو الأسباب

برافو عليكى تستحقى ال 3 نقاط

وخليكى معانا تفوزى يا هنانا

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى رضا لابى

معلشى متزعلش

خليك من تانى ولا تقلقش

اكيد النقط هتجيلك

وتقولك انا

ملك لك

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## قلب مصر

كل سنة وانتم طيبين أخوانى الأعزاء شحرورة واسكندرانى
ايه يا شحرورة يانحرورة 
يالي مغلبانا في مسابقاتك المشهورة 
ههههههههههه
انا مش عارفة الحق ولا ايه
طب زيادة النقطة نقطتين 
أنا حقول فرنسا برضه  :: 
إن شا الله محد حوش

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

حبيبتى قيثارة

لأ واضح انك صاحيه

يا ستى اصحى وحلى بسرعه

وخدى بالك من كل كلمه

والا يعنى بعيده فرنسا

هنقربها 

والنقط راحت لحبيبتنا 

أم احمد

ههههههههههههه

اصحى تانى يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم د مصطفى

ومالها النقطه

بالتجميع والتلميع

يمكن تجيبلك جايزة

ولا يهمك ولا شيئ يغمك

احنا معاك

وبنستناك

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الأمورة لولى

كنتى فين يا قمر لما انتى صاحية

هههههههههههههههه

معلشى خيرها بغيرها

بكره اكيد من حظك

بس انتى تابعينا

وانتظرينا

وبالفزورة هتلاقينا

اقولك الحل

امممممممممم

نسيت 

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه توتى

مالك بس يا قمر

ربع ساعة تدورى على السؤال

اهو جوه البرواز

فى البساط الأخضرانى

اللى عامله اسكندرانى

معلش بكرة تعالى

من تانى

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أختى د رحاب

صحيح استاذى عميد الاسكندرانية

واختك شحرورة

عقيد فى كتيبة الاسكندرانيه

وكتيبتنا ميه الميه

نورتينا وفرحتينا

بس تعالى بدرى شويه

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم شاعر الرومانسية

اهلا ببتوع النقطه

هتتجمع وتحل البركه

ولا يهمك كده كده انت دافع

ووصل الأمر لكل المسامع

منورنا بمسابقتنا

ويا اهلا بالجوايز

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أختى الرقيقه لمسه

ايه الجمال ده

مشاعرك ميه الميه

بس الحق ليكى نقطه

هاشيلهالك لما ترجعى يا قمر

ومنتظرينك متغيبيش علينا

يا فرحه جوة عينينا

الوداع وحش يا سكر 

بلاش بقى توجعينا

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم حازم

مالك زعلان عشانها 

سهله

تأمر بس واحنا نصعبها

ونخليها جامده

بس انت تعالى حل بدرى بدرى

وجمع النقط واجرى

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*العسل مصراويه

ليه بس يا قمر زعلانه

أتأخر يعنى شويه

خايفه يقولوا عليه جبانه

ومجبتش الفزورة

الحلوة الأمورة

خلاص راح اقرب المسافه

بالشارع اللى ورانا

يا نداشه

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم أيمن خطاب

لا مجتش ولا حاجه

اهلا يا مرحب بيك

وياريت بعد بكره نلاقيك

والحل عند الباب

مستنيك

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## محمد أمير

*
الرقيقه الشحرورة
المبدع أخى أسكندرانى

ويا ألف مرحب بالمسابقات والفوازير
والروح المرحة اللى أهم من المسابقه اللى أضافتها
مغردتنا الشحرورة على الفزورة وخلتها بأحلى صورة
وطبعا تحت الإدارة الحكيمه للأخ اسكندرانى
منورين الشاشه والقاعه 
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين وملحقانش الحلقه الأولى
خلينا مع النقطه ونقول فرنسا
من غير زعل ولا نقطه هههههههههه

الله يديمكم يا مطر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

النتيجة  بعد الحلقة الثانيه  من المسابقة  




شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة الثالثه

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
حكيم عيون  
ارق تحياتى لك 






> مسابقة جميلة جدا
> تحية للأخ إسكندرانى ودايماً نشيط وتثرى المنتدى بموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك
> وتحية للأخت شحرورة على شعرها الجميل


اشكرك على اهتمامك ومتابعتك الكريمة 
وعلى كلماتك الكريمة الطيبه 

اتمنى  مشاركتك الدائما  فوجودك يسعدنا 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الحبيب 
محمد سعيد 
ارق تحياتى لك 



انا اللى اشكرك على  روحك الطيبه وبصيرتك المضيئه

وعلى كلماتك الكريمة 

وتشجيعك الطيب 

بخصوص الجوائز انا متأكد ان حضرتك قدها وقدوك 

بس مش عارف ليه اخونا حسن  هرب من مسئوليه الجوايز 

حاجة غريبه بصراحه  

مش عارف ليه 

ياريت تقنعه  بأن  يتحمل الجائزة الثانيه 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاستاذ 
امير المطر  
ارق تحياتى لك 




اشكرك على اهتمامك ومتابعتك الكريمة 

لكن للاسف حضرتك شاركت بعد موعد انتهاء المسابقة 

بس معلش 

احنا مسابقتنا يوم من بعد يوم 

يعنى يوم 1 و3و5و7و9 وهكذا 

وبكره الساعة 12 ان شاء الله حيكون بداية الخامس وحلقتنا الثالثه 

اهلا بك ومنتظرينك بكره اوعى تتاخر 




> *
> من غير زعل ولا نقطه هههههههههه
> *


دمت بكل خير

----------


## العسل المر

الاستاذ اسكندرانى   .. .. الاستاذة الشحرورة 

وبحق - خير تجمع وخير صحبه 


رمضان كريم علينا وعليكم يارب 

نقول فرنسا   ونلحق نقطة ف الزحمة !! 

كل سنة وحضراتكم بخير جميعا

----------


## أحلى كلمة

الاخ العزيز اسكندرانى والغالية الشحرورة

مجهود رائع ومسابقة رائعة

ان شاء الله هكون متابعة معاكم

وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## الشحرورة

*







 

ومن تانى تانى

راجعيين على البساط الأخضرانى

مع الشحرورة واسكندرانى

عشان نلف ونطوف وومن غير كسوف

هنقول أحنا فين ؟؟؟

 

يااااااه الدنيا حر موووووت

يا ريس بس 

هينزل مطر كويس

خلينا هنا بالأبيض

نروح متحف شيكان

فى ولاية كردفان

ياه شايف هناك فيه محميه

مليانه طيور وحيوانات بريه

اسمها دندر مش بالبندر

ناس جايه علينا

 انت مين يا زول

متخفش محناش عزول

وانتى سمره حلوه يا زوله

اسم بلدكم فارسى جمع

 أسود معقوله

وزمان قالوا

 بالحبشه مشهوره

اييه يا ريس مالك

ايه اللى جرالك

سيبنى اكمل الفزورة

عايزة آكل ويكا

بالشطه الحمرا يا شيكا بيكا

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

 

قلنا خلااااص انتى يا 

شحرورة

كتر خيرك كده وضحت 

وحلوه الصورة

او أديكى أجازة طويله

م الفزورة

يا خساره بطلنا نفزر ونحزر

استنونا من ورا يوم 

بعده بيوم



 

*

----------


## kethara

السودان

----------


## أم أحمد

في السودان

----------


## قلب مصر

السودان

----------


## Dr_rehab

السودان

----------


## قلب مصر

برضه ملحقتش اه ياني 
اعمل فيكم ايه بس
اروح اجاوب في منتدى أبناء النيجر

----------


## صفحات العمر

أثيوبيا

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة قلب مصر 

حضرتك تعملى عزومة كبيرة قوووووووووووووووووووووى

وتعزمى فيها ام احمد وقيثارة ودكتورة رحاب ورضا لابى  وايمن خطاب 

ومتخافيش من شاعر الرومانسيه ولا من صفحات العمر دول كويسين مسالمين 

وتضعى منوم فى الطعام 

وتيجى بقى كده برحتك 

خلى العوزمة بكرة الساعة 12  بالليل

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ماينفعش كده ياشحرورة انتى واسكندرانى
انتوا وقلب مصر بتنزلوا فى نفس الوقت ؟
ماينفعش بجد
المسألة عاوزة تنسيق شوية
جاوبت هناك وجيت هنا كانت خلصت طبعا
حاولوا يبقى فيه وقت فى مواعيد التنزيل ياجماعة

السودان وأمرى لله

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
بس حلوة السودان
واصعب من اللى فات شوية
رمضان كريم

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخى الحبيب 
> محمد سعيد 
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اللى اشكرك على روحك الطيبه وبصيرتك المضيئه
> 
> وعلى كلماتك الكريمة 
> ...


ما ظنش بجد يا نادر حسن محتاج واسطه  :good: 
وهيتحمل يعنى هيتحمل  ::stpd:: 
طلباتك اوامر يا باباشا
محبتى لكم دائما

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

السودان

----------


## hazem3

هنعمل ايه السودان 

يا زول


يا رب الحق بعد كده

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> ما ظنش بجد يا نادر حسن محتاج واسطه 
> وهيتحمل يعنى هيتحمل 
> طلباتك اوامر يا باباشا
> محبتى لكم دائما


وحياتك يا محمد  انا مش متهرب

انا بس بقول ان اخويا اسكندرانى  .. يجيبلى شالية فى قرية الروضة 
فى العجمى .. ان شالله تايم شير :1: 
وانا مستعد اتبرع بالجوائز التلاتة الاولى كمان .. وجوائز رمضان لكل سنة :Play Ball: 

يلا يا ابوسكندر ... بس احيات والدك شالية يكون على البحر عشان اللى يصيفوا يدعولى :y: 

كل مسابقة وانتوا طيبين جميعاً

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Dr_rehab

عمدتنا كلنا يا اسكندرانى

شحرورة الجميلة

والله أنا كنت حاجزة فى الصف الأولانى و كنت خلاص حجاوب الأول

بس الله يقطع النت و سنينه ............ الكمبيوتر هنج

لكن مش مشكلة أخواتى حبايبى برضه جاوبوا الأول كأنى أنا اللى جاوبي

ياريت تبقوا تسيبوا فرصة عشر دقايق على ما الكمبيوتر يفك من التهنيج

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وحياتك يا محمد انا مش متهرب
> 
> انا بس بقول ان اخويا اسكندرانى .. يجيبلى شالية فى قرية الروضة 
> فى العجمى .. ان شالله تايم شير
> وانا مستعد اتبرع بالجوائز التلاتة الاولى كمان .. وجوائز رمضان لكل سنة 
> يلا يا ابوسكندر ... بس احيات والدك شالية يكون على البحر عشان اللى يصيفوا يدعولى 
> كل مسابقة وانتوا طيبين جميعاً 
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،



إذا كان كده يبقى عداك العيب يا جميل 
طلب مشروع جدا وما يصعبشى على ابو اسكندر :hey: 
وبالمره يا حبيب قلبى اعمل حسابى فى اسبوع  :y:

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون



الف شكر على أستجابتك

ومنور الحلقه بأجابتك

وتعالى تانى وتانى

وبلاش تغيب واصبر ثوانى

هتلاقى استاذى اسكندرانى

بالبساط الاخضرانى

معاه فزوره

وكمان للدوله الصورة

والفوز بالثانيه والمازورة



لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

استاذى القدير المايسترو المبدع

محمد سعيد



مننحرمش من وجودك بفوازيرنا

ودايما معانا وتجيلنا

من غير تكليف

مانتاش ضيف

ودايما بشمس ظهورك منورنا

منتظرينك دايما بالأجابات الصح

ومفيش عندنا بح

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

العسوله قلب مصر

يا حبيبتى تعالى م العصر

ونجيبلك احنا فطار وسحور

ونقول للشيطان غور غور

معانا قلب مصر

طاقة نور

منورة الفزورة

وعشان عيونها نجيب 

مدينه غندورة

و60 تلاف بيتفورة

والأصل أكيد أحلى م الصورة

منتظرينك حبيبتى على طول

اوعى تتأخرى والغياب يطول

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم العسل المر

منور حلقتنا

والبيت بيتك مش بيتنا

ويارب دايما معانا 

وجوه الحلقه ويانا

ووجدك ده يوم عيدنا

وتعالى بدرى شويه

تجمع النقط برويه

ونبارك لك بالفوز

ودايما لك هنعوز

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الملاك أحلى كلمه

يا قمر وجودك غنوه

فينك من زمان

يا أحلى ورده بالبستان

تعالى جاوبى

وهاديكى أيشاربى

للذكرى يعنى

وأكتب بحرفى عليه

خليك هنا خليك

بلااااااااش تفارق

منتظرينك بالحل يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

بيب بيب بيب قيثاره

حلوة وأخر شطاره

مبروك حبيبتى ال 3 نقط

ياللا جهزى وحضرى الشنط

وانا هاسجل بكل دقه

الجمع والشرط

ممكن أجيب حبايبى 

م القطط

ونسافر كلنا على حساب الريس

خليها بسرك

لحسن يسمع ويرسبك

تسلملى متابعتك يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

عسولتنا أم أحمد

ولا يهمك يا جميل

ياللى حبك خلى القلب يميل

وكمان للنقط ليكى

هنجمع ونشيل

تعالى بدرى

وانا هاستنى

ومش هاجرى

بس بينى كرامات من الفطيرات

او حتى شوية كحكات

مش رشوة

او حتى كام ورقة لحمه

ان شالله تكونى من الفايزات

يا أرق النونات

منتظرينك بلاش تأخير

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه قلب مصر



امش قلنا تيجى م العصر

وقمر الدين مستنى العصر

وخشاف وقطايف

الترحيب بيكى واجب

يا سيدة القصر

ممنوع تانى التأخير

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

اهلا بالدكتورة رحاب

غاليه اسكندرانيه وم الأحباب

وكام مرة نقول يا قمر

انتظرى عند الباب

وانا ممكن مرة أسحرك

من عند ابو شقرة

كباااااااااااب

معلشى النوبادى

سماح والمرة الجايه هاستناكى

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

روح قلبى قلب مصر

هههههههههههههههه

نيجر ايه يا قمر

خليكى أقرب شوية

وركززززززى بالحلقه يا عينيه

ايه رايك ابعتلك عربيتى

توصلك للفزورة بيتك وبيتى

ولا يهمك يا جميل 

هاجى اخدك لحد الفوازير

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أستاذى القدير محمد سعيد

أـثيوبيا ليك فيها اصحاب

والا هناك هنكون أغراب

منور الفزورة

واسكندرانى وشحرورة

ومننحرمش من وجودك معانا

وركز يا شاعرنا معانا

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم حكيم عيون

لو ترخص الكشف 

هاكون ممنون

شوية قطره بيضا او خضره

المهم متزعلش وخليك حنون

هنسق ولا تزعلش

مع انك شاطر ولا تخسرش

بس دايما سابقاكم النون

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم حازم

ووجودك مهم وكمان لازم

تقول يا زول اقول مفيش عزول

وكمان خليك بالفزوره ملازم

وماله منتظرينك تانى وتانى

مع شحرورة واسكندرانى

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه ريحاب

مين قالك تمشى وتسيبى الباب

وتقولى حاجزة اولانى

والاخر تيجى اخرانى

ممنوع يا حبيبتى النوم

عايزاكى تكونى موجوده

وقت اللزوم

وياريت حبة ميكركروم

واحنا نشوفك بالحل المعلوم

يا خراشى استاذى سامع

خليها بسرك

اوعى حد على غيرنا يدلك

ودايما مع شحرورة واسكندرانى

وأوامرة مغلبانى

مقدرشى اروح الناحية دى

والا اليمه ادى

الا على بساطه الأخضرانى

هنشوفك من تانى



لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## totatoty

بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا بقى على ما بدور على مكان المسابقه عاوزه 3 ايام  :Helpsmilie2: 
يلا نقطه مش مشكله  ::sorry:: 
السودان

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  

النتيجة  بعد الحلقة الثالثة  من المسابقة  




شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة الرابعة

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 

ويل يا ويل يا ويل

اسكندرانى رجع تانى

 وعلينا هيطل

ومش هيدوخنا 

وهو بيلفلفنا

على البساط الأخضرانى

هيرحب بعصير 

وبسبوسة من عند أشهر حلوانى

وادى الصورة



توت تووووووووت

قطر صغنتووووووووت

يلف ويقولو انت معانا 

والعاصمه جميله يانى

وحلوة ومجننانى

وبلون بحرها ساحرانى

وامتداد على نفس بحر اسكندرانى

وكانت أفلامنا

هناك

بنصورها بحلو كلامهم وكلامنا

 

وشحرورة الوادى

اللى هيه انا يا ولادى

من هناك بالناحية دى

وحادى بادى شتورة

بيعمل أحلى لبنه وزبادى

ومنقوشة لحمه وكنافه

عربى من عند الكنفانى

ولما باريح

انزل بفندق وأستريح

واكل جمبرى م الحمــــــرا

وأشترى الكاجووووووووو

واقول فاح فاح

ريحة التفاح

 



انتهى الكلام يا شحرورة

ولا كلمه خلصت الفزورة

وبطلى اوعى تبقى مغرورة

ولو قلتى هيبقى مفيش مارينا

ولا هوا وبحر وشط وميه

متلزمنيش

وانتظرونا وبلاش تبعدوا

وتشوقونا 


 

*

----------


## أم أحمد

لبناااان

----------


## Dr_rehab

لبنان

----------


## reda laby

لبنااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## kethara

*لبنان

لكن مالحقتش مبروك أم أحمد

مع تحيتـــــى*

----------


## Masrawya

طب نقول 
بيرووت

----------


## قلب مصر

لبنان

----------


## قلب مصر

حرااااااااااااااااااام عليكم  :: 
لا بجد المسابقة دي بتفلت مني كل مرة 
اهو شوفتي يا سمسمة سبقتيني هنا  :: 
يالا كل سنة وانتو كلكم طيبين

----------


## صفحات العمر

وشو صابك ما عاد طليت شو عِملنالك ما خليت  :4: 
وياعينى عل ى الحلويات الشاميه
ولا عزاء للتقل المفاجىء للصفحه 

لبنان خى لبنان

رائعه يا شحرورة الوادى 
نظم محكم باسلوب سهل
والصوره اكثر تشويقا من اسكندرانى 
تقديرى لكلاكما بلا حدود

----------


## عيون الريم

انا جيت متأخره
يلا المهم دخنا ان شاء الله بكره نعوض هههههههههه
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
تحياتي عيون الريم

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

لبناااااااااااان

وزى كل مرة  :1: 


تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## hazem3

يلا اي منظر وخلاص


لبنان

----------


## طائر الشرق

اه والله 
لحفظ ماء الوجه

لبنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

وهاتوا الجنيه والكنافة

----------


## totatoty

::sh:: لبنان 
حلوه الصور وكلام الفزروه يسلمو ايدكم 
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون
> 
> 
> 
> الف شكر على أستجابتك
> 
> ومنور الحلقه بأجابتك
> 
> وتعالى تانى وتانى
> ...


الأخت شحرورة
والله برافو عليكى
أشعارك عاملة للمسابقة روح خاصة 
والمسابقة فعلا أصبحت مميزة
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
ورمضان كريم
ونا عموماً ماشى فى مسابقتك نقطة نقطة
وربنا يسهل ويبقوا حتى اتنين

تحياتى ليكى وللأخ اسكندرانى


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## اوركيدا

*اعتذار*

يتقدم الأستاذ 

اسكندرانى

بالاعتذار للساده المشاركين بالمسابقه 

عن اعلان النتيجه و استكمال المسابقه اليوم

لظروف طارئه

على أن يستأنف المسابقه يوم الثلاثاء باذن الله

----------


## أم أحمد

يا رب يكون الغياب لخير
ويرجع استاذ نادر يطمنا عليه
شكرا يا اوركيدا

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

ان شاء الله خير يا عزيزى ابو اسكندر

حقك بقى يا نادر باشا تدى الكل كل واحد نقطة
مقابل المواصلات ورسوم الانتظار  :1: 


خالص وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إن شاء الله خير
أخى العزيز اسكندرانى
طمنا عليك

----------


## الشحرورة

*يا سلام يا سلام ع الشفافية

ونتياجنا مضبوطه

وميه الميه

لا تقول مظلوم

ده كلامنا هنا معلوم

ولا غش ولا تزوير

ولا غلطة ولا تبرير

خليك معانا

الفوز مضمون ويانا

وبلاش تبعد بعيد

بأحنا فين دايما سعيد

وكل مره

هتلاقى فيه جديد

ومنتظرينكم من تانى

مع شحرورة واسكندرانى

لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## Dr_rehab

عميد الاسكندرانية و عمدتهم

يعنى بعد ما كنا بنضبط الساعه عليك جاى دلوقتى تسيبنا .... و الساعة تفوت

لعل المانع يكون خير

و ترجع لنا بألف سلامة

منتظرينك يوم الثلاثاء

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه أم أحمد

برافو وشاطرة يا قمر

قوليلى بتعملى ايه ايه يا جميل

عشان اعمل زيك بالمسابقات التانية

ربنا يسعدك وتكون معانا

سفريتك

قولى آمين

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*العزيزة د ريحاب

معلشى النوبادى

سماح المره دى

تعالى بدرى شوية

هتلاقى النقط مستنية

ولا يهمك يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم رضا لابى

دايما منو ومعانا

وبالجمع للنقط تلقانا

بس بقيت تتأخر

 وكده الجمع يتكسر

من تانى ابقى استنانا

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*قيثارتنا الغاليه

اتأخرتى ليه يا عينيه

عارفه انك حاولتى يا شجيه

سامحينى الباب كان مفتوح

انشالله المره الجايه

ولا يهمك يا قمر

ياللا نجمع تانى

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الأمورة مصراويه

الله عليكى طلتك هنيه

بس ليه التأخير يا عينيه

خليكى منن قريبه

وان شالله تفوزى 

يا أبيه

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه قلب مصر

قوووى عليه

برده أتاخرتى يا عينيه

قلنا هنسحرك ونشربك

بس تعالى بدرى شوية

سماح النوبادى

أخرك ايه عنا المرة دى

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

استاذى القدير المبدع المايسترو

محمد سعيد

دايما مجيئك نور

وحرفك عبيره عطور

واحنا نتمنى وجودك

ويكفينا شرف المرور

رايك أستاذى وسام على كلامى

البسيط مننحرمش من كلامك الطيب الرقيق

ودايما معانا أخ كريم وقلب صديق

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

العزيزة عيون الريم

وجودك معانا والله حميم

ومره تانيه تيجى بدرى شوية

هنسحرك وتفوزى من غير تغريم

منتظرينك تانى يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

شاعرنا الكبير شاعر الرومانسيه

نفسى أعرف بتكون فين

وبتلف علينا بس منين

احنا هنا من بدرى

ليك منتظرين

ولا يهمك أخى المره الجايه

يزيد عدد النقط والتجميع

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم حازم

معلشى ولا يهمك

خلينى أجمع عنك

نقطة ومعاها نقطه

يمكن تكون فايز ويصدق ظنك

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم طائر الشرق

منور احنا فين ؟؟؟

وبكره تعالى بدرى وجمع

النقط وحضر الشنط

جوايزنا جميله

وسيمه وقيمه

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*العسوله توتى

وحشتينا يا قمر

فينك

 يا ارق من زخات العطر

عايزينك معانا عشان الفوز

هيبقى معانا اكتر م المطر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم حكيم عيون

الله يكرمك

وجميله كلمتك

ودايما بنفرح بوجود

معانا مشاركتك

بس ياريت تكتب الاجابه عشان النقطه

نجمعها على أختها

واللى أخت أختها

وتفوز معانا

ونعلن هنانا

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  
اعتذر لكم جميعا عن التاخير فى الحلقة الرابعة لليوم 

واشكر كل من تفضل بالسؤال عنى

 سواء  هنا فى الموضوع او بالبريد الخاص 

لكم منى  جميعا خالص التقدير والاحترام 

وادام الله بينا الموده والاحترام فى الله 

والحمد لله الشافى المعافى 


النتيجة  بعد الحلقة الرابعة  من المسابقة  




شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

اليوم  الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة الخامسه

----------


## kethara

*

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

الف سلامة عليك أخى وعوده سالمه

شفاك الله من كل سوء ومنحك الصحه والعافيه





وان شاء الله تكون الان بخير

ومعك متابعين للمسابقه الرائعه

مع تحيتــــــــى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 


ويل يا ويل يا ويل

اسكندرانى رجع تانى

 وعلينا هيطل

ومش هيدوخنا 

وهو بيلفلفنا

على البساط الأخضرانى

والحلو ماشى وأوامره 

مغلبانى



يااااااااه بلاد تركب الأفيال

وسحر الطبيعه ولا فى الخيال

وكتيييير من الديانات

أشى بوذى وماجوسى

ومسلم ومسيحى

و لابس عمه الهندوسى

والبنت هناك بتحوش

مهر عريسها

وعشان تتجوز

لازم تدبيسها

شقه وجهاز والمنشفه

كاشميرى

وبخورهم مسك وعود

استنوا يا شحاريرى

هااااااااااااااااااااااااا

أكمل والا للبساط ألملم


الريس اعلن السكااااااات

ونقفل عل اللى فات

ونخلص الحلقه

وقالى ياللا من غير غلبه

بتبص على ايه ريس

كده مش كويس

الشامه صغيوره

وحمرا وملزوقه

على وسط الأورة

وتقولى ياللا يا شحرورة

طيب ياللا أنت وأنهى

قوام الفزورة

هنا مش هنطول

لحسن شكلنا 

هيتخطف الريس مننا

واتلموا علينا البناويت

وبيغنوا ويرقصوا

حولنا

بيوقولوا الفرجة بروبيه

واحنا على المجيد

يا عينية

ياللا يا بساطنا

طييييييييييييييييير

قبل ما بالشرطه 

نستجيييييييييييييير

واستنونا ومش هنخليكم

كتير تنتظرونا




 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## أم أحمد

الهند

----------


## Masrawya

الهند

----------


## kethara

الهند

----------


## drmustafa

الهند

----------


## عيون الريم

الهند انا اتأخرت في الاجابه

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف سلامة عليك أخي العزيز اسكندراني 
يارب تكون بخير
 :f2:   :f2: 

والف شكر يا شحرورة على أسئلتك الأمورة
أنا خلاص عرفت  أني مش حاأعرف أجاوب في المسابقة دي  :hey: 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

جوز الهند
يووووووووووووووووووووووووه

قفصدى الهند

هههههههههههه


حمدالله على السلامة يا حبايبنا
والف سلامة عليك حبيبى يا ابوسكندر :f: 


تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## hazem3

الي جمب باكستان








هنادي 

هند

----------


## الشحرورة

*
استاذى اسكندرانى

الف لا باس عليك

ادينى م العين

 بابخر حواليك

ربنا يبعد عنك الشر

ولا تقربلك موجة حر

ويخليك يا ريس

ومتزوغش من الجوايز

ولا تزعل معانا فايز

ومسابقتنا تنور بيك

وشحاريرى بتسلم عليك

والف سلامة عليك

وحمد  لله  على  صحتتك

ومنتحرمش من صورك وابتسامتك

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله الشحروره*

*سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته*
*وكل عام وإنت والجميع بألف خير*

*وبكل صدق أود أن أعبر عن إعتذاري لعدم قدرتي على التواجد بشكل منتظم كي أتمكن من المشاركه في مسابقتك الجميله*
*ولكن وقتي في رمضان لا يسمح لي إلا بالمرور من حين لآخر* 
*تبعاً لظروفي الشخصيه وظروف عملي*
*أتمنى لكل المشاركين كل التوفيق*
*وأن يتقبل الله منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال في هذا الشهر الكريم*
*وتقبلي خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة
ارق تحياتى لك 


الف شكر على سؤالك الكريم 

جزاك الله كل خير 

والمسابقة منورة بوجودك ومشاركتك الطيبه 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك 


الف شكر على سؤالك الكريم 

جزاك الله كل خير 

هه مش قلب مصر اللى تقول كده 



> أنا خلاص عرفت أني مش حاأعرف أجاوب في المسابقة دي


قلب مصر شعارها يكون 

لا يأس مع الحياه ولا حياة مع اليأس 

منتظرينك الحلقة القادمة غدا الساعة 12 ان شاء الله 

تكونى اول واحده واقف هنا 

وكمان تكسبى 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيبه 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
شاعر الرومانسيه
ارق تحياتى لك 


الف شكر على سؤالك الكريم 

جزاك الله كل خير 



> حمدالله على السلامة يا حبايبنا
> والف سلامة عليك حبيبى يا ابوسكندر


الله يسلمك يا ابو على ويبارك فيك وفى اسرتك الكريمة يارب 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
الشحرورة
ارق تحياتى لك 



ده دور لا ينفع فيه بخور ولا رقيه من العين 

ده عاوز ديك رومى ثمين وشوية شربة معتبرين 

وصينيه رقاق متعمره  وصدر الديك فى  السمنه متحمره 

او كنتى سيبتينى فى الهند شوية 

كانت كل الرطوبة طلعت من العظم 

الف شكر على سؤالك الكريم 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## صفحات العمر

:f2: لابأس طهورا أخى الحبيب نادر :f2: 
وعذرا على تقصيرى فى السؤال عليك
حفظك الله من كل سوء 
ودمت بكل الخير دائما
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  
النتيجة  بعد الحلقة الخامسه من المسابقة  




شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا  الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة السادسة

مع مفأجاه  جديده انتظرونا

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه أم أحمد

مبروك عليكى وعلينا

النقط ال3 يا عينينا

ودايما سابقه

بالمسابقه

والدنيا عطر بوجودك حوالينا

لكِ حبى وأحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الأمورة مصراوية

شاطرة بس تعالى بدرى 

شوية

هتلاقى معايا حنيه

ووردة منتظراكى هنيه

ياللا بسرعه

واظهرى وبلاش تورية

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

حبيبة قلبى قيثاره

لو تبطلى شرب العصير

ولا تنسينى كده كتير

وبدرى تجربى

وعايزاكى تتشطرى

أكيد النقط 

الفوز هيكون كبير

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم د مصطفى

جميله لو شفتها الهند

بساطنا لفها وكمان السند

بس تعمل ايه فى العند

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أستاذى الغالى ومديرى اسكندرانى

حمدالله على سلامتك

وكفايه علينا أبتسامتك

بس بلاش تتقل بالأكل

لتبقى الحاله حاله

وساعة الدفع تلاقى استحاله

ولو كنا نقدر ف الهند نسيبك

ومنرجعكش جوه بيتك

كان دور البرد زاد

وخسرت المال والزواد

ده هنا وسطنا بيحلى وجودك

منور المنطقه واللى جنب المنطقه

ودايما معانا

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه عيون الريم

ولا يهمك التأخير

ممكن يحصل تغيير

وتفوزى معانا

بحاجات كتير

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه قلب مصر

تسلميلى يا عسل

شعورك يا غاليه وصل

لالالالالالالالالالالالا

اوعى اليأس يكون زارك

والا البعد يبقى قرارك

خليكى متفائله

وللجايزة هتكونى نايله

ومنتظرينك دايما

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أخى الكريم شاعر الرومانسية

جوز هند ايه 

مش مركز معانا ليه

بتروح يا شاعرنا فين

انت والريس متجمعين 

ومع بعضكم متفقين 

السر هتقول امتى عليه

جمع ياللا النقط

وخلى بالك م الشنط

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أخى الكريم حازم

دارس كويس خرايط

ولك معانا شرايط

ملونه ومدندنه

وجوايز مخبينها تحت البلايط

منتظرينك الحلقه الجايه

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى القدير عصام علم الدين



منورنا بأحنا فين

وعايزين نقوم بواجب 

ونجيبلك قمر الدين

وخشاف يكون عاجب

وبلح ومربى تين

ده بس مرورك غالى

وعاذرينك يا بو مقام عالى

واستاذى بيقولك

يا عصام دايما على بالى

ولا شيئ وبعد يهمك

انت بالقلب ملالى

الف شكر على مرورك وردك الرقيق

مننحرمش من وجودك

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*يا أعضاء ويا عضوات

يا زوار ويا زائرات

ومعانا هنا

بالمسابقات

أستاذى اسكندرانى القدير

الأدارى الرائع الكبير

وبعد شرب شوب العصير

قرر قرار خطير

عشان تشجيع المشاركين

ومن أجل التشويق والتغيير

هيضيف لمسابقتنا

بند مفيهوش مشاوير

المشارك ممكن يشغل

الحاسه السادسه

ويزود التفكير

ويخمن مين اول 3 فايزين

من المتسابقين

يقول هما مين

وبرده يشارك ويقول احنا فين

ها مبسوطين

سمعونى يا حلوين

متفقين

الريس قال ماليس الا رضا

كل المشاركين*

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 

ومن تانى تانى

راجعيين على البساط الأخضرانى

مع الشحرورة واسكندرانى

عشان نلف ونطوف ومن غير كسوف

ولا أى خوف

هنقول أحنا فين ؟؟؟


برشه برشه برشه

استنوا يا ناس انا مش طارشه

بيقولوا البلد الخضرا

وليه فيها ذكرى ذكرى

ومدنها لطيفه

ومهرجانها كبير وعليه القيمه

من شهر تموز وآب

يتلموا من كل مكان

الأحباب

ويغنوا ويسمعوا مزيكا

والوشوش بشوشه

والمزارات مرصوصه

من بنزرت وسوسه

مدينة سيدى بو سعيد

وقصر البارون ارلنجاى

وبلد طبرقه يا عينى ع البهرجه

وممكن بكام دينار

ناكل ولا نحتار

عجينه بالسمن مفرفته

مره حلوه بالسكر ومفستقه

ومره حادقه بالسمك والمرق

وعلى المتوسط مفيش غرق

وروعه ساعة الغسق

واللى سبق

أكل النبق

واسألوا بوشناق

ليه كل كلامهم بالقاف

ياريس عواف

ياللا يا شحرورة كفايه

دوختينى من جربه والمهديه

وصفاقس وتوزر وقابس

براحه خلاص 

حابس حابس

كان نفسى تشوف الجامعه

عايزه أزورها والناس

لينا اهى سامعه

ويا ليمونه يا ليمونه

ماحلاها جامعة الزيتونه

هوششششششششششششششششششش

انتهى الكلام المباح

وخلص الوقت المتاح

وياللا يا بساط 

نقول يا كريم يا فتاح

نلملم حروفنا

ونقفل طروفنا

من غير ما نقول ظروفنا

وخلص الوقت ورررررررررراح

لكن من بعد بكره تانى

هتلقى شحرورة واسكندرانى

عل البساط الأخضرانى

 جايين يحذروا ويفزورا

وكمان ساعات

بيهرجوااا





 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## أم أحمد

توووونس

----------


## kethara

تووووونس

----------


## hazem3

تونس :Doh:

----------


## عصام كابو

طبعا تونس.. بس جيت متأخر جداً

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

برضه .. تونس هه
اول ثلاث  اعضااء

أم أحمد ، قيثارة ، حازم3
ماهم مكتوبين فوق  :2: 


تحياتي :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *يا أعضاء ويا عضوات
> 
> يا زوار ويا زائرات
> 
> ومعانا هنا
> 
> بالمسابقات
> 
> أستاذى اسكندرانى القدير
> ...








الاخوة الاعزاء




احنا حنضيف مسابقة اخرى مع مسابقتنا 

يعنى المشارك له كمان مره فرصه فى المكسب 

واللى شايف انه مش حيكسب احنا بنقول له اهه اكسب 

المسابقة بسيطه قوووووى

فكر وحلل وحط احتمالاتك وتقديراتك 

وقول لنا فى اخر المسابقة 

تتوقع من هم اصحاب المراكز الاول والثانى والثالث 

المسابقة مفتوحه حتى الحلقة الحادية عشر من المسابقة 

اكتب لنا هنا وقول مين الاول والتانى والثالث 

توقعك مره واحده فقط 

اكتبه هنا علشان يكون اثبات لحقق 

فى حالة تساوى اثنين سيكون صاحب التوقع الاسبق هو الفائز 

الفائز له مكافأة قيمه من الاستاذ شاعر الرومانسية 

اى سؤال او اى استفسار انا معكم

----------


## صفحات العمر

مصر جوة القلب لكن 
إحنا فين ؟
عشقها ف النبض ساكن
بس بنلف البلاد
كل يوم إسكندرانى 
ويّـا شحرورة الأغــانى 
هيقولولنا ف الميعاد
إحنـا فيـــن :good: 

تونس  :1: 
وأجمل باقات الورود 
للأسكندرانى والشحرورة 
تقدير ومودة بلا حدود

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  
النتيجة  بعد الحلقة السادسة من المسابقة  




شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا  الساعة 12 مساء فى الحلقة السابعة

----------


## عيون الريم

انا مش مشترك في المسابقه
بس حقول
الفائزه الاوله ام محمد
وثاني قلب مصر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

لقد وصلت  :: 

ياجماعة طب مش حد ينبهنا إن فيه مسابقة بالجمال ده والحلاوة ديه وكمان قايم عليها أختنا الشاعرة الكبيرة الشحرورة .. وأستاذ اسكندرانى الإتحادوى الغالى علينا جدا واللى لينا عنده عزومة  ::p:  

بجد مسابقة جميلة جداً وإستمتعت بصياغة أختِ الكريمة الشحرورة فى الحلقات .. وإن شاء الله لو قدرت أتابع معاكم هكون وياكم  :1: 

وعن الجزء التانى من المسابقة ... فأتوقع المراكز الثلاثة الأولى 

أم أحمد >>> بلا منازغ ..

قيثارة ...

وقلب مصر اللى لازم أستاذ حسن يقلق منها ديه كسرتنا فى مسابقة المشاهير  ::no1::   بس على العموم يوسف هياخدلنا حقنا  ::p: 

بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله 

واللى يفوز بأسبوع ياجماعة معلش يسلفنى منهم يومين ولا حاجة أحسن أنا نفسى فى أجازة يومين كده ع البحر  ::no1::  

تسلم ايدكم كلكم على السعادة اللى بتدخلوها لقلوبنا ... 

وربنا يكرمكم إن شاء الله وكل عام والجميع بخير 

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

الأفاضل / الاستاذ اسكندرانى والاستاذة الشحرورة 

والله سعيد جدا بمجرد وجودى بين سطوركم .. .. مسابقة جميلة جدا - ودسمة والمشاركة فيها بالقراية بس هنلاقى نوع من الزيادة فى المعلومات العامة والعلمية الغنية جدا .. .. ودا طبعا من رقى القائمين على العمل 

للأسف الشديد !! .. موعد المسابقة لا يتناسب معى اطلاقا .. .. الفرق بينى وبين مصر ساعة وكمان الساعة 1 بالليل دى بكون ف أحلى نومه عشان بصحى الساعة 6:30 

جزاكم الله كل خير على المسابقة الرائعة دى وان شاء الله استمتع واياكم بجو رمضان العطر .. .. .. كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير

----------


## reda laby

ماهى النتيجة باينة 
أصحاب المراكز الأولى 
هما الفائزين 
لأن درجاتهم أعلى الدرجات
ومافيش حد ح يحصلهم
 :4:  :4:  :4: 
أم أحمد 
قيثارة
شاعر الرومانسية

بس خلاص

----------


## reda laby

فين الحلقة السابعة
انا مستنى 
وقاعد على باب القاعة من بدرى
سبت مسابقتى وجايلكم
إكرمونى بقى  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 

ويل يا ويل يا ويل

اسكندرانى رجع تانى

 وعلينا هيطل

ومش هيدوخنا 

وهو بيلفلفنا

على البساط الأخضرانى

هيرحب بياميش 

جوه قطايف وكنافه

وبالفزورة هنعيش

وغش وسهوله هنا متلاقيش

وكلامنا سكر سنترافيش

ياريس احنا فين ؟؟؟



وهبط البساط

والريس ربط الرباط

وقال احنا شمال افريقيا

 على المتوسط

وكلامنا ياللا نبسط

بلد المليون شهيد

وجميله لكلامنا تشيد

ورحمة الله عليه ابو حريد

وهران من هنا وعنابه

والدينار يجيب لك كل حاجه

واللغه هنا متلونه

ما بين عربيه وأمازيغيه

وايشى كمان فرنسيه

ياريس هما عرب

اسمعى يا غلباويه

فيهم عرب وبربر وشاويه

وفيها قسنطينه اللى  

فيها جسور ميه الميه

وآثار حلوه ومتنقيه

وووووووووووو

شحروره

قفلى ياللا ع الفزورة

اتعرفت اكتر بعد

ما حطيت الصوره

ولا حرف ولا كلمة زياده

لحسن الطحن هيبقى براده

وسلامنا ودعانا

ليكم يا ساده





 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## أم أحمد

الجزائر

----------


## kethara

الجزائر

----------


## reda laby

الجزائر
بس كده ماينفعش
الدقة فى المواعيد شئ واجب

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*الجزائر
*

----------


## عزة نفس

بلاد المغرب العربي

----------


## العسل المر

اجابتك حلوة قوى يا استاذة عزة نفس  .. .. عشان بصراحة الشحرورة مدوخه الاعضاء النهاردة !! 

بتقول ربطنا االرباط !! والرباط دى عاصمة المغرب 

وبتقول وهران !! طب وهران العاصمة التانية يقال عنها انها التجارية فى الجزاير بعد العاصمة اللى هى الجزاير 

والمليون شهيد 


طيب يبقى احلى اجابة الاطلسى !! بلاد  المغرب العربى 

تسلم ايدك  .. .. .. كل سنة وحضراتكم بخير

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

اجابتك حلوة قوى يا استاذة عزة نفس  .. .. عشان بصراحة الشحرورة مدوخه الاعضاء النهاردة !! 

بتقول ربطنا االرباط !! والرباط دى عاصمة المغرب 

وبتقول وهران !! طب وهران العاصمة التانية يقال عنها انها التجارية فى الجزاير بعد العاصمة اللى هى الجزاير 

والمليون شهيد 


طيب يبقى احلى اجابة الاطلسى !! بلاد  المغرب العربى 

تسلم ايدك  .. .. .. كل سنة وحضراتكم بخير


اخي العزيز 

العسل المر شكرا ليك كتير

انا كمان كنت مستغربه زيك بالظبط

اشارات الشحروره كلها كانت مش عن بلد واحده

لكنها زي مابيقولوا لمت الشامي على المغربي 

قصدي الجزائري على التونسي على المغربي

كل سنه وانت وكل الحاضرين بألف خير يارب*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه ام احمد

دايما الاولى

وخطوتك صح ومحفوره

وتفوزى معانا 

وتكونى ويانا

والحقوق محفوظه

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*
حبيبتى قيثارة

تسلميلى يا غاليه

ومرورك وأجابتك الهايله

معلشى مسهراكى

بس يا قمر مسحراكى

يا ام قيمه عاليه

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أخونا حازم

منور الفزورة

وباين دايما بالصورة

متبعدش ولا تغبش

عشان الفوز قرب

فاضل نقطة صغنونه

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

اهلا اهلا باخونا عصام كابو

منور وخليك معانا

وبلاش تروح مع اللى غابو

والفوز يجيلك

ولا تقول تأخيرك

حذر وفذر

الجوايز تجيلك

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

اهلا بشاعرنا شاعر الرومانسيه

والاجابات الميه ميه

ومش مهم تنزل نقطة نقطة

م الحنفيه

المهم التجميع والفوز

والهدايا عليك انا مستنية

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

استاذى المبدع المايسترو

محمد سعيد

انت معانا تلف

ومشاعرنا رايقه تشف

عن اللى فيها

والود بيها

عمره ما يجف

منور الحلقه وكل حلقه

حذر معانا مين اللى فايز

وشحرور يقول انا ليكم عايز

لك ودى واحترامى

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم اهلاوى شديد

زيارتك لينا عيد

ومسابقتنا دايما فيها جديد

وشحاريرى عمالها

تقول وتعيد وتزيد

شارك معانا وقول احنا فين

او حذر وفذر وقول مين

معانا الفايزين

واحنا ليك دايما

منتظرين

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أخى الكريم العسل المر

متجيش مسابقتنا انت حر

تقول نايم

يالاحلام عايم

كده حال ما يسر

احنا هنبعت مسحراتى

بطبلته يهاتى

مخصوص ليك

يدق وينادى عليك

وتصحى وتقول 

جاى يا اخواتى

واحنا دايما

منتظرين

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

الاخوه الاعزاء  
لظروف خاصة باستاذى اسكندرانى 
اقدم النتيجة اليوم 



النتيجة  بعد الحلقة السابعة من المسابقة  




شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

 الساعة 12 مساء اليوم الحلقة الثامنه

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 
وتانى تانى تانى

جايين لحذر فذر

واياك مره تقول متعذر

ومش عارف اجى

ممنوع الإعتذار

ووجودك معانا محبه 

مش قرار

وياللا على بساط اسكندرانى

الحلو الأخضرانى

نقول طير فرار




الله ياريس شايف الورد

ملون بكل لون

دافى وشكله حنون

ادينى ياريس الورده

  مش ليكى دى لغزاله شارده

احنا بدأنا نحرد ونعند

طب ياللا من هنا نبعد

شحرورة .....نعم

احنا غرب اوروبا 

على بحر الشمال

وقلبى للورد مال

للورد يا سلااااااااااااااام

دى موطن زهر التيوليب

ياللا الشمس هاتغيب

استنى عارفه

دى 12 مقاطعه

بيقولوا عليها  بلغوتهم 

الأرض المنخفضه

وخمس مساحتها بحر وقنوات

قاموا ردموا البحر

وزرعوها خيرات

وفيها لاهاى ، واترخت 

 ويسمي بنطاق الرانستاد

وعلى فكره بقى بلد فان كوخ

وبتتكلم لغه على اسم البلد

وكمان لغة الفريزية

بمقاطعة فريزنلاند

ووو هوووووووووووووش

خلاص وشيلى البلاص

وياللا لملمى بساطنا الالماس

وهنخرج م الفزورة

لتتحبسى ببرواز الصورة

واستنونا المرة الجايه

جايبالكم ويايا هديه




 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## أم أحمد

بلددي
هولندااااااااااااا

----------


## Dr_rehab

هولندااااااااااااااا

----------


## أم أحمد

انا بشبه علي الصورة دي ::

----------


## reda laby

هولاندا  :Bye2:  :Bye2:

----------


## hazem3

هولندا

----------


## kethara

*هولندا
كمان متأخره*

----------


## عزة نفس

هولندا

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هولندا*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> بلددي
> هولندااااااااااااا




أم أحمد..بلدك الثاني يا لو سمحتِ .. خليكِ دقيقة :Play Ball: 

الحل .. هولندا  :1: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> أم أحمد..بلدك الثاني يا لو سمحتِ .. خليكِ دقيقة
> 
> الحل .. هولندا 
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


 :l:  :l: 




 :good:  :good:

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الغاليه أم أحمد

شطورة 

ودايما باينه بالصورة

ومعانا أكيد

بالمواعيد

هتكونى الأولى

والجزائر جميله

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه قيثارة

عملتلك هليله وغاره

جوه وبره العماره

عشان تيجلنا يا قمر

وتحلى السؤال اللى ظهر

معلشى المرة الجايه

تاخدى النقط اللى هيه

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

اخى الكريم رضا لابى

ايه اتأخرت بميعادى

اصلى أحترت واديرت

اجى منين

من الناحية ادى

والا اشترى معايا زبادى

قلت هتعذرنى وتقولى 

يا شحرورة عادى

معلشى سامحنى المرة ادى

وجميله الجزائر

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه أحلى كلمة

والحل حلو زى الغنوة

ومعاكى نجمع النقط

وانتى حضرى الشنط

وشاعرنا الكبير

عليه العزومه

وانتى أكيد مبسوطه

اوعى تدعى يجيلنا 

شوطه

وتوفروا تمن العزومه

هههههههههههه

منحرمش من وجودك يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

اهلا اهلا بالغاليه عزة نفس

ليه ماخترتيش واحده بس

دى سياسة عاليه

وهنحتاس يا غالبه

المره الجايه خليكى معانا

شويه

وانتى تفوزى يا قمر

منحرمش من نور وجودك

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أم أحمد وخده كل الاضواء 

ياجماعه خلوه حاجه لينا نجاوبها

بعد ما عرفت البلد لقيت الكل حللها

هقول هولنده زبيهم وليه نقطه ومش هسيبها*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم العسل المر

مالها مدينة وهران

ليه بس حيران

لازم نصعبها شوية

عشان تكون معانا كسبان

بس بلاش تكون ابدا زعلان

وهابطل احيركم

من الان

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  




النتيجة  بعد الحلقة  الثامنه للمسابقة  


شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

 الساعة 12 مساء اليوم الحلقة التاسعة

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 
ومن تانى تانى

راجعيين على البساط الأخضرانى

مع الشحرورة واسكندرانى

عشان نلف ونطوف ومن غير كسوف

هنقول أحنا فين ؟؟؟





دوله ياريس غربيه

عندك حق محتاجة تغيير

بس ريحتها شرقيه

بشكل واضح وكبير

جوه قلبها مزيج

م الحضارات

وكمان الديانات

رفضت الديكتاتوريه

ومارست الديمقراطية

لكن تحت لواء

الملكيه

جميله وساحره

مدنها باهره

شوارعها مليانه تماثيل

والقلب للسهر فيها يميل

و3 متاحف جوه العاصمه

للأم و دل برادو

 ومتحف فيلازكير

نقول تانى كتير

ياريس ايه المدينه ديه

دى مدينة التراب

وسحرها خلاب

ترتيبها التالت بالأهميه

ودول كمان

سرقسطه
ولاكرونيا

دخلوها العرب زمان

ودى حكايه

مش مستخبيه

شحرورة لملى ياللا الفزورة

وكفايه عليهم

حلوة الصورة

ومن تانى هنيجى تانى

نفذر وانت وهيه

معانا تحذر

وهنديك فاتورة

فيها السعر المضبوط للفزورة

عشان بس الضريبه

واحنا معاكم نفوتر

وانتظرونا

بإذن المولى راجعين





 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## أم أحمد

اسبانيا

----------


## kethara

اسبانيا

----------


## Dr_rehab

اسبانيا

----------


## reda laby

دايما متاخر 
عشان باكون مشغول بمسابقتى
اسبانيا

----------


## صفحات العمر

*أخى الحبيب نادر* 
*أختى الرائعه شحرورة* 
*تماما كما توقعت*
*المسابقه ناجحه بكل المقاييس* 
*لانه وبمنتهى البساطه*
* برغم اننا بنلف العالم معاكم*
* الا ان روح مصر فى حرف هنا*
*وسامحونى بجد* 
*لان الوقت معايا اخر لخبطه* 
*ما بين زيارات الأرحام والعمل* 
*والامسيات الرمضانيه التى اعتذرت عن اغلبها* 
*ويادوب ايام بلحق اعمل الأبتهال بالعافيه*
*وايام فاتنى فعلا وعملته تانى يوم*
*والنهاردة كنا فى اسبانيا*
*كل رمضان وانتم أجمل*
*اسعدكم الله ودمتم برقى*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أسبانيا*

----------


## ابن البلد

الشحروره مسابقة جميله فعلا

بس يظهر أنا حظي وحش في المسابقات
دايما بأجي متأخر  ::(: 

لكن إن شاء الله هحاول أحل أي سؤال بس أوصل بدري
 :f:  :f:

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه ام احمد

دايما معانا

ومفرحانا

وبيكى يا سعدنا يا هنانا

عارفين هولندا عارفينها

وبنات هولندا 

وأم أحمد منها

بلدها التانى هه

ههههههههههههه

منورة يا قمر المسابقه

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه الدكتورة ريحاب

قلنا نيجى بدرى

ونتجمع مع الاحباب

لكن ولا يهمك

نقطة ورا نقطة يتفتح لك

كل باب

للفوز يا قمر منتظرينك دايما

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الرقيقه ام احمد

مالها الصورة بقى

أستاذى اسكندرانى اللى أختارها

مش هية والا ايه

قولى ياللا عليه

عايزة امسكله غلطه 

مش عارفه

ربنا يكرمة على تعبه ومجهوده يارب

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أخى الكريم رضا لابى

انا جاية بإذن الله بميعادى

اوعى تتأخر وتقولى

كنت بادور للسحور

على زبادى

مالناش دعوة

تعالى بدرى وخلى السحور علينا

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم حازم

خليك معانا وهتعرف الاجابه

وتجمع النقط

وتجهز الشنط

ومتسألش على فين

المهم تعرف النهاردة احنا فين ؟

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الحبيبه الغاليه قيثاره

كده برده متأخرة

راحت فين يا قمر الشطاره

معاكى انا محتاره

صحيتك بالنفير

وندهت عليكى كتير

منتظرينك يا قمرنا

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه عزة نفس

بتتأخرى ليه يا عسل

الحل من بدرى وصل

اظبطى الساعه

وانتى تبقى مرتاحه

وبلاش نتقل بالفطور

وعلينا السحور

منتظرينك يا بنور

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه أحلى كلمه

يا سلا يا سلام

على الاجابات بأحلى كلام

بس ياريت تيجى بدرى شوية

والا بترحمى شاعرنا الكبير

شاعر الرومانسية

هيتدبس هيتدبس

مفيش يا عينيه فايده

هههههههههههه

تسلمى على مجيئك يا قمر

منتظرينك

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم شاعر الرومانسية

النقطه انت صاحبها

ولا يمكن غيرك

هياخدها

بس ياريت كمان نقطه بدرى

تيجى وتلقطها

كده كده دافع

والريس لينا سامع

منتظرينك

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه مملكة الحب

منورة يا قمر بيلالى

منور فوق بالعلالى

تعالى بدرى يا قمر

وانتى تلحقى النقط

زى المطر

وام احمد شطورة

ياللا تعالى معاها بالصورة

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  




النتيجة  بعد الحلقة  التاسعة للمسابقة  


شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الساعة 12 مساء اليوم الحلقة العاشرة

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه أم أحمد

منورة يا قمرنا حلقتنا

ومن غيرك يلحقنا

كل النقط معاكى

ودايما احنا بنستناكى

ولكحك العيد

مين هيدوقنا



لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه العسوله قيثاره

خلتينى يا قمر محتاره

زودى البنزين والسرعه

وأكيد نلحق الجرعه

يعنى القط

عشان معاكى 

خلاص لسانى اتربط

ههههههههههههه

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه د ريحاب



احنا فتحنا الباب

ونادينا وقلنا ياللا

يا احباب

تتاخرى مالناش دعوة

يبقى عليكى انتى العتاب

هههههههههههههههه

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

أخى الكريم رضا لابى

النهارده مالكش بعتابى

جينا بميعادنا

وفتحنا بابنا

واتاخرت وتقول اعذار

المرة الجايه 

هالقاك اول من بالدار

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أستاذى القدير المايسترو المبدع

محمد سعيد

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

يا أستاذى مفيش أعذار

وفكرى معاك أحتار

تقولى زيارات

أمسيات

الحق عليك بأخد القرار

كان نفسنا تكون معانا

ودايما ويانا

عشان السعد يزورنا والفرحه

تقول يا هنانا

لكن معلشى برده دايما أحنا

بالأنتظـــــــــــار

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الرقيقه أحلى كلمه

تسلمى على مجيئك

وضامنه النقطه

يا قمر 

وكلام حلو اتسطر

ومارينا بإنتظارك

ياللا بسرعه شوية

هاتى إجاباتك

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

يا هلا يا هلا

من هنا عندنا

أخونا أبن البلد

يا سعدنا يا فرحنا

الفرحة عمت

 نهارنا وليلنا

منور الحلقه

ومفروض نعملك حفله

بس الميزانية

موخستكه

ومديرى آخر حمبله

فالصرف ممنوع

والكلام مسموع

والا الحبس

وتنطفى الشموع

مننحرمش من زيارتك الجميله أخى

ووجودك الرقيق بينا وتشجيعك الحلو

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## loly_h

*لما شفت اسمك فرحت وفكرت ان دى حلقة جديدة

 وقلت فرصتى وجت لى لحد عندى

اكيد الكل مشغول بالفطار وهحل فزورة النهاردة

لكن طلعت بردو موش الفزورة   

وتتعوض الفرصة إن شاء الله

وحشانى شحرورتى 

وبجد مجهود جميل منك ومن أستاذ نادر

الف شكرا وبالتوفيق دايما ياربى
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 


وتانى تانى تانى

جايين نحذر فذر

واياك مره تقول متعذر

ومش عارف اجى

ممنوع الإعتذار

ووجودك معانا محبه 

مش قرار

وياللا على بساط اسكندرانى

الحلو الأخضرانى

نقول طير فرار


مدينتنا من أمريكا الجنوبيه

وكل الرحلات من اوروبا

واللغه كمان لاتينية

أشهر مدينه ريو دي جانيرو

عل البحر

تنسى معاها كل القهر

وأشهر شاطئ 

كوبوكابانا وأيباناما

روعه بجد يا هنانا

اما الزحمه بمدينة

ساوباولو

ناولو ناولو

لرجال الأعمال

والريس قال كويس

نعمل شغل ويبقى فسحه

ومال يا ولاد الحلال

وعملتها الريال

من روعتها تنساها محال

وشلالات ولا بالخيال

زى شلال ايقوزوا 

على حدود الأرجنتين

مين هيجى معانا مين

ويحذر ويقول احنا فين

حتى الشمال هناك جميل

والقلب قرب ليها يميل

هناك عند الامازون

ممكن تسقينى بن

لحسن م الصداع بأئن

باخر كابون

ياللا يا شحرورة ون ون

ومن الفزوره نخلص وتبطلى

وووووون

ومن تانى هنيجى تانى

على البساط الأخضرانى

ونفزر ونحزر

مع

شحرورة واسكندرانى




 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## أم أحمد

البرازيل

----------


## Dr_rehab

البرازيل

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*البرازيل*

----------


## kethara

البرازيل

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أينعم ..
هى البرازيل حتماً

 :1: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*أهلا اهلا بالحلوة لولى

يا قمر بيثير فضولى

لما يهل وعلينا يطل

النور كتير مهما وصفولى

منورة يا جميل

الفزورة ميعادها بالليل

ومعانا يشفى العليل

و جد معانا جوايز

مش تمثيل

وبكره يا قمر ليكى منتظرين

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه أم أحمد

دايما يا قمر شطورة

واول واحدة بالصورة

والعيد قرب

وهتاكلى الكحك ومن

عندى كمان بيتفورة

منتظرينك

دايما 

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه د ريحاب

كويس وفتحتى الباب

والفزورة سهله ومحلوله

لكل الأحباب

وبكرة تانى

هنتلاقى من غير عذاب

ومنتظرينك يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه أحلى كلمه

تسلمى على زيارتك

وعجبانى قوى مهارتك

وان شالله تفوزى

وتتهنى ولا تشوفى حيرتك

منتظرين الحل السريع

وعليه التشجيع

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

حبيبة قلبى قيثاره

اتأخرتى وانا الغلطانه

بكره الحلقه هتكون فنانه

بلاش تأخير ومفيش تبرير

ولا راحت علية نومه

ولا كنت سرحانه

ههههههههههههههه

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

اهلا بشاعرنا شاعر الرومانسية 

النقطه علشانك دى هديه

مفيش غيرك هياخدها

انت اصبحت وكيلها

وحضر بقى تمن الحجز

وبمارينا العيشه غاليه

مفيش تزوير

ومعانا تقرير

انك مسؤول

عن الصرف من غير تبذير

منتظرينك

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  




النتيجة  بعد الحلقة  العاشرة للمسابقة  


شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الساعة 12 مساء  الحلقة  الحادية عشرة

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 

يا محنى ديل العصفورة

اسكندرانى وشحرورة

راجعين من تانى

للحلوة الفزورة

وهيطير من غير تبرير

بساطنا الأخضرانى

من الأول تانى





على دولة السيع حتت

لضمهم الشيخ بعقد

وقال بلاش شتت

ودق برأس الخيمة وتد

وقال الايد بالايد

واتحاد يا ولد

وأم القيوين

فيها قرى للصيد

ووبقى ليهم واحد عيد

وهناك سباق للهجن

وجمال وروعه للمدن

وايشى بحر وغطس

ساعات الجو حر وفطس

لكن مليانه باسواق الدهب

وعطور وتوابل لها العجب

ياريس استنى شوية

عايزة اركب المراكب ديه

واشتريلى كام اسوره

من العيارات اللى هيه

هووووووووووووش

تعالى عندى اسورة تانية 

من نوع جديد

مش دهب لكن حديد

ايه رايك تاخديها

والا تلملمى البساط

ومن هنا بسرعة نطير

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

مش عايزة خلاص

مبقاش فيه إخلاص

انا هامشى بسرعه

وهاملا البلاص



وتانى منتظراكو

والكل يجيى بطيراتو

من غير تأخير

على الحلقاتو

عشان نحذر ونفذر

بالفزوراتو

سلاااااااااااااااااام




 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## أم أحمد

الامارات

----------


## Dr_rehab

الامارااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## kethara

دولة الامارات

----------


## صفحات العمر

الاماراتـــ و ::p: 

يا هلا وشرفـّـــ تو :hey:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*الامارات*

----------


## علاء عيسى

دخلت بس عشان اشارك معكم هذه الاحتفالية الرمضانية

كى اقول لكم

كل عام وانتم بكل خير
تحياتى
على نشاطكم الجميل

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> يا محنى ديل العصفورة
> ...





> الامارات





> الامارااااااااااااااااااااات





> دولة الامارات





> الاماراتـــ و
> 
> يا هلا وشرفـّـــ تو





> *الامارات*





> دخلت بس عشان اشارك معكم هذه الاحتفالية الرمضانية
> 
> كى اقول لكم
> 
> كل عام وانتم بكل خير
> تحياتى
> على نشاطكم الجميل


*إجابات صحيحة 
شكراً للأساتذة الشحرورة و اسكندراني على المسابقة الجميلة .
كل عام وأنتم وجميع المسلمين بخير
*

----------


## قلب مصر

يااااه بقالي كتير مجيتش مسابقة احنا فين  :: 
معلش اعذروني كان عندي عطل في النت وكنت بستعمل النت البطيئ
بس الحمد لله خلاص المشاكل اتحلت
وحرجع اتابعكم بإذن الله 
بالرغم من اكتساح الحبيبة أم احمد للمسابقة  ::no1::   :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 
ححاول كدة الاقي مكان في الظل  :Wacko: 
كل الشكر للجميلة الشحرورة وللأخ العزيز اسكندراني على مجهودهم الرائع في المسابقة الجميلة
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه أم أحمد

مننحرمش من إجاباتك الجميله

ووجودك دايما الأول

والمركز الاول من غير

منازع

والكل شايف وسامع

نتمنالك كل الخير

منتظرينك

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الغاليه د ريحاب

تسلمى على مرورك الغالى

وردك الروعه

وأجابتك الصح يا قمر

منتظرينك دايما

وشدى حيلك

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الغاليه الحبيبه قيثاره

تسلمى على وجودك الطيب

دايما معانا ومنورانا

وان شاء الله معانا فايزة

بس ياللا همه ياللا جايزة

منتظرينك يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أستاذى الكريم المبدع

محمد سعيد

منور الفوازير

ودايما معانا والأجابات

صح ومعندناش تزوير

مننحرمش من وجودك الطيب

ومساندتك الرقيقه

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الغاليه أحلى كلمة

تسلمى حبيبتى على وجودك معانا

وأجابتك ويانا

ودايما يارب مجعه النقط

وكسبانا

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

اسمعوا واعووووووا

من جوه الفوازير

ومن عند ابو الشحارير

بينده عل اللى غاب

وهنا اتسجل غياب

مع اننا قلنا 

من غير لوم ولا عتاب

وجودكم هنا يا أحباب

بيسعدنا وينورنا

والبيت بيتكم

مش بيتنا

وتعالوا نفتح للقا

الف والف باب

فين أخونا حكيم عيون

عمره علينا

ما يوم يهون

وشاعرنا رضا لابى

نسيت معاه كلمة بكتابى

ومنتظرينه

من غير عتابى

وقلب مصر

منتظرينها من قبل العصر

وتانى تانى هانستناها

ومش هنمل من نداها

ومملكة الحب

مرة جت وقالت

قربت فى الحل أطب

ومنتظرينها

والود مالى القلب

وأخونا حازم

بقى لينا مش ملازم

معرفش ليه

جراله ايه

يارب خير ويجى حازم

وعصام يا كابو

مش هنقدر على عتابو

الجوايز معانا

مستنياكو

والغاليه أم البنات

هات أخبارها هات

والحل كان هوة

الامارات

منتظرين لظهورها

اى علامات

ومصراويه

شاطرة واجاباتها

ميه الميه

وليه يا حلوة

بعيد وعنا متخبيه

تعالى ياللا 

الجايزه هنا بايديه

وفينك يا عيون الريم

الريس هوة التحكيم

وكلامه أكيد

وكل مرة معانا جديد

منتظرين منك 

للأجابات التسليم

وعزة نفس

بينا اكيد هتحس

وتقول اروح ازورهم

وارد واجاوب وبس

منتظرينكم

وكما تشجيعكم

ياللا معانا 

اللقا جميل ويانا

وبنشكر كل اللى جابوا

أم أحمد

ود ريحاب

وكمان قيثاره

واحلى كلمه

والمايسترو محمد سعيد

وشاعر الرومانسيه

هيهل أكيد

ولولى فينها

فنانتنا

والكل يجمع

ومعانا يسمع

حكمنا اسكندرانى

وكلام ابو الشحارير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء 

تعتذر الاخت العزيزة شحرورة عن تقديم حلقة اليوم 

وموعدنا غدا الساعة 12 مساء ان شاء الله 



كل سنه وانتم  طيبين 

وعلى الفرح والخير متجمعين

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *إجابات صحيحة 
> شكراً للأساتذة الشحرورة و اسكندراني على المسابقة الجميلة .
> كل عام وأنتم وجميع المسلمين بخير
> *


*وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*والمملكه أهيه جت ملهوفه وبتعتذر على التأخير

والله أنا حسى إننا مكسوفه بس شفولى فين الفوزير

يالا بسرعه أنا هستنى س سؤال وأنا هديكم ج أخير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  




النتيجة  بعد الحلقة  الحادية عشرة للمسابقة  


شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

اليوم  بآذن الله ومشيئته 

 الساعة 12 مساء  الحلقة  الثانية  عشرة

----------


## الشحرورة

*اخى الكريم علاء عيسى

تسلم اخى على المرور الكريم

وفريق احنا فين

يشرفه ويسعده وجودك

ومشاركتك الرقيقه

ومنظرينك دايما

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أخى الكريم سيف الدين

نور مجيئك أحنا فين

ولك عندينا مشروب مجانى

شوب قمر الدين

وصح الاجابه ودايما

احنا لك منظرين

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

العسوله قلب مصر

تسلمى حبيبتى على وجودك

بيفرحنى ويهنينى

وكل الاماكن ليكى يا قمر

مساحة فاضية

تنتظر حروفك وحلولك

والف سلامه على النت

وان شاء الله تنورينا 

وبحرفك تسعدينا

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

* 

الغاليه مملكة الحب

من الفرحة قلبى طب

بلاش يا قمر تبعدى

وللجايزة تخسرى

ده الحل م الفزورة

هايشب

منتظرينك يا قمرنا

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## reda laby

الساعة عدت اتناشر 
فين المسابقة ؟؟؟؟؟
جايين ومستنيين 
ياللا

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 



ويل يا ويل يا ويل

اسكندرانى رجع تانى

 وعلينا هيطل

ومش هيدوخنا 

وهو بيلفلفنا

على البساط الأخضرانى






وهنرتاح من تانى

بدولة بالجزء الشرقى باسيا

وناس باين مش قاسيه

يا شحرورة فيها

4500 جزيرة

دوله كتير كبيره

زى جزيرة هاينان

وفيها  نهر اليانغتسي

وفيها هضبة التبت

ايه الاسامى دى ياريس

علامى مش كويس

خلاص انا مش هاسال توبت

ايه ياريس ده

ده حيوان الباندا

وبطلى هيصة والابندا

دى دوله عرفتها

عاملالنا قلق

وعملت حتى الفوانيس

يا حبيس يا حبيس

والريس قال خلاص

لتحلمى  بالكوابيس

وياللا يا شحرورة

طيرى من الفزورة

وانا حطيت الصورة

وحضرى ياللا

عجينة الكحك

وكام بيتفورة

عشان هنستنى

ضيوفنا الغاليين

ومين هيعرف احنا فين ؟؟؟

جاوبوا يا شاطرين




 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## أم أحمد

الصيين

----------


## reda laby

الصين

----------


## Dr_rehab

الصين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مليش دعوه

الساعه 12 جت

ولقيتهم جوبه

هقول الصين*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> * 
> 
> الغاليه مملكة الحب
> 
> من الفرحة قلبى طب
> 
> بلاش يا قمر تبعدى
> 
> وللجايزة تخسرى
> ...


*سلامة قلبك وعنيكى وروحك وكل كيانك

من النهارده هكون فى المسابقه بس اوعى ترجعى فى كلامك*

----------


## kethara

*الصين
ولو انها متأخره يا شحرورة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  




النتيجة  بعد الحلقة  الثانية عشرة للمسابقة  


شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

اليوم  الجمعة  بآذن الله ومشيئته 

 الساعة 12 مساء  الحلقة  الثالثة  عشرة

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم رضا لابى

الف شكر أخى على مجيئك 

واسفه لإنتظارك

ومرة تانية تيجى الفزورة جارك

وهية اللى تستنى 

لك ودى وأحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه أم أحمد

وجودك دايما بيسعدنى

وحلك للفزورة بيفرحنى

ودايما الاولى

شيئ حقيقى يشرفنى

وصح طبعا الصين

وليكى دايما منتظرين
لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم رضا لابى

اهلا بحضورك

وشرفنى وجودك

ودايما لأجابتك

منتظرين

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه د ريحاب

منورة الفزورة

وفرحانه بيكى شحرورة

منحرمش من وجودك يا قمر

ومتنسيش بعد شوية الفزورة

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه مملكة الحب

ولا تزعلى يا قمر

والنقط ليكى زى المطر

بس انتى اطلبى

وطلباتك أمر

وتسلميلى يا غاليه

شحرورة مش هترجع مرة 

بكلامها وتنور بيكى

الفزورة

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*اهلا بالغاليه قيثاره

منورانا حتى لو متأخره

يا أحلى م السكره

الفزورة من غيرك

مش بتبقى منورة

منتظرينك

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*يا اهل الشحرورة

فاضل شوية على الفزوره

جايلكم بود وحب

وياللا تعالوا شرفوا 

مسابقتنا الأمورة

أستاذى اسكندرانى بيشجعكم

وبيقول البيت بيتكم

احنا هنا منتظرينكم

لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 

ومن تانى تانى

راجعيين على البساط الأخضرانى

مع الشحرورة واسكندرانى

وشيكا بيكا ياللا يا ريس

رايحين بلد البولوتيكا 

واونطه وكلام فبريكا 




عايزين لبان ايكاويكا

يااااااه بلد قوى كبيره

وناسها كتيره

وواحد أكتشفها

وياريت ما عرفها

سكانها الأصليين

اسمهم المايا

ومليانه اماكن عديده

اركاتسو وآيوا

ألاباما وانديانا

وخلاص يا ريس جعانا

ودينى على اوكلاهاما

وعلى اسم حته فيها

اكله واحد مشهور

قوى بيها

مطلعه روحنا وخنقانا

وكاتمه على نفسنا

بقمح وحركات يا ما

هووووووووووش

ياللا يا شحرورة

خلصت وحطيت الصورة

طيب نتغدىاو نتعشى

فراخ سبياسى

او حتى عاده

اصرف شوية ياريس

جيبك مليان وكويس

زهقت من الاكل البولتيكا

نفسى بأكل من

هووووووووووش

لمى البساط والا هاسيبك

وابقى يا ناصحه حصلينا

لالالالا

انا جايه خلاص

مفيش بالجو باص

ياللا من الفزورة هاون

وبالحلقه الجايه هافن



 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## kethara

*امريكا يا شحرورة صح*

----------


## عزة نفس

* الولايات المتحده الامريكيه

*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*الولايات المتحدة الامريكية*

----------


## reda laby

امريكا 
هن قاعدين على باب القاعة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الساعه 12 اهيه وبردو جوبه

اعمل ايه

امريكا زيهم

وبعد كده انا هقف من 11 على باب المسابقه

واى حد يقرب*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه قيثاره



شطورة واليوم الأولى

و3 نقط مش معقوله

شوفتى ميزة الصحيان بدرى

وبلا نوم فهمتى الفوله

هههههههههههههههه

تسلميلى لوجودك يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الغاليه عزة نفس

منورة المكان بالهمس

وحلك صح وميه ميه

ومفيش فى الأمر لبس

تسلمى لمرورك يا جميله

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أحلى كلمه

ياقمرنا اللى منور

بحل غنوه

صح يا جميله

وحلوه

منتظرينك دايما

متنسيش الليله حلقه

تانيه

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أخى الكريم رضا لابى

جيت بميعادى

وبرده انت مالحقتش

الرد الاول

ولا يهمك بس تعالى تانى

منتظرينك بالحلول الصح

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الغاليه مملكة الحب

معلش يا جميله

ما باليد حيله

ان شالله تلحقينا

الليله

وكل ليله

منتظرينك

لكِ حبى واحترامى

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  




النتيجة  بعد الحلقة  الثالثة  عشرة للمسابقة  


شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

اليوم الاحد بآذن الله ومشيئته 

 الساعة 12 مساء  الحلقة  الرابعة   عشرة

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 

ومن تانى تانى

راجعيين على البساط الأخضرانى

مع الشحرورة واسكندرانى

يا محنى ديل العصفورة

للفزورة



ومعانا دوله عربيه

والرسمى لغتها العربيه

والديانه أسلاميه

وهناك الكل سعيد

ولابس جديد بجديد

وموانى كتير زى

زى المكلا والمخا

والحديده

اصلها قالوا عنها سعيده

وأنساب اهلها

من ابو حمير وكهلان

وذكرت فى القران

وجانا النبأ بأرض سبأ

وطريق بيها تجارى

اسمه اللبان

استاذى فيه عيله عزمانا

ياللا تعالى معانا

اصلهم كرما وبسطاء

قوى ويانا

هناكل اللحمه والمرق 
والهريش
والمطيط والفته 

والمعصوب
والرواني
والكعك الرومي

اطباق ليها هيجن جنونى

استاذى جالى تخمه

ياللا قوام نطير

وكمان غطونى

وزو من الفزورة دى زو

وفاضل لنا حلقه ومنه نيوون

انتظروا تانى

شحرورة واسكندرانى

مع البساط

ها ها قولوا

الأخضرانى



 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## Dr_rehab

اليمن

----------


## reda laby

اليمن

----------


## kethara

اليمن

----------


## أم أحمد

صح كده اليمن  :f:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*اليمن

عيد سعيد عليكوا جميعا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  




النتيجة  بعد الحلقة  الرابعة عشرة للمسابقة  


شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين 
 تابعونا 

غدا الثلاثاء  بآذن الله ومشيئته 

 الساعة 12 مساء  الحلقة  الخامسة عشرة والاخيرة

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*انا وقفه مستنيه اهو

اوعى حد يجاوب غيرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه د ريحاب

الاولى ودعائى أستجاب

ودايما يا قمر

هتلقى الفزورة عل الباب

بس بلاش تتاخرى

وتعالى معانا حذرى وفذرى

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم رضا لابى

مبروك المرة دى

بقيت التانى

وجيت بميعادى

ومنتظرينك

الليله دى

الناحية ادى والا ادى

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الحبيبه الغاليه قيثاره

مره واحد شطاره

ورجعنا للنوم تانى

والتأخير يا مهاره

ههههههههههههه

يسلملى مرورك الغالى

ودايما منتظراكى يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه أم أحمد

كنتى فين يا جميل

ومش الاولى ليه بالترتيب

بلاش عنا تبعدى

ليكى عندنا كل الترحيب

منتظرينك يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*اهلا باحلى كلمه

حضورك بسمه حلوه

وأجابتك صح اليمن

يا نسمه روعه

منتظرينك تانى وتانى يا قمر

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغاليه مملكة الحب

ليه بتتاخرى

وبعدين علينا تتزرزرى

احنا اهو الباب فاتحين

وبالفزورة بالليل منتظرين

تيجى تجاوبين

تسلمى يا رب يا قمرنا

لكِ حبى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*يا محنى ديل العصفورة

بالليل جايلكم شحرورة

وأستاذى اسكندرانى

ومعانا الفزروة

حذر وفذر

وخليك يا جميل بالصورة

احنا فين ؟؟؟

مش هتقدر عنها تبربش عينيك

منتظرينكم الليله

ومعانا صور والله جميله

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين

وعيد سعيد

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*





 

ومن تانى تانى

راجعيين على البساط الأخضرانى

مع الشحرورة واسكندرانى

يا محنى ديل العصفورة

وبلدنا دايما منصورة 



بلد الأمن والأمان

مهما اتكلم وقال عليها زعلان

حضنها يضم

للكل يجمع ويلم

وهى عنوان للمكان

ودفا للبردان

ولسه فيها فسحه لكل طهقان

واحد درة مشوى

والا كوب للحمص الشام

هو ده كل الكلام

طب حته كمان

لو قلت عطشان

تتمد بالايادى

الف والف فخاره

وتقولك أشرب

وكده مش هتعرف تهرب

ولازم ترجع من تانى



أسكندرانى



أنتهى الوقت المباح

وخلاص خلص الكلام

هنقيد شحرورة جوه الفزوره

ومعايا المفتاح

لغاية ما نفك

عنها تانى السراح

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين



 

*



[/COLOR]

----------


## Dr_rehab

مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

مصـــــــر يووووووووو تانى متأخره

مبروك يارحاب   :f2: 

معرفش انا هاجى إمتى...؟!

----------


## Masrawya

احنا فى بلدناا المره دى  :: 
مصر

----------


## kethara

مصــــــر

----------


## أم أحمد

*شحرورة واسكندراني*
*الف الف شكر علي المسابقة الجميلة*
*لفينا معاكم في بلاد كتيرة*
*وعرفنا معلومات كتيرة عن كل بلد*
*وفي الاخر وصلنا لبلدنا الحبيبة مصر امي الدنيا*
*بجد مجهود رائع منكم*
*كل سنة وانتم وكل اعضاء مصر بكل الخير*
*وعقبال كل سنة*

**

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء  




النتيجة النهائية


شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين

----------


## اسكندرانى

المركز الاول





اطيب الامنياتى للاخت العزيزة ام احمد بدوام النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## اسكندرانى

المركز الثانى 





اطيب الامنياتى للاخت العزيزة قيثارة بدوام النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## اسكندرانى

المركز الثالث 







اطيب الامنياتى للاخت العزيزة د/ رحاب بدوام النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## Dr_rehab

عميد الاسكندرانيه و عمدتهم

*اسكندرانى*

و الأخت الغاليه

*شحرورة*

أحلى عيديه لما فتحت المنتدى نهار العيد الصبح و لقيت ردكم الرقيق

حقيقى مسابقه كانت رائعه بكل ما فيها من روح حب و تنافس شريف و محترم

و كفايه انها نابعة من أنامل اسكندرانى

و كفايه الاشعاراللى كانت شحرورة بتغزلها و تزين بيها المسابقه

و طبعا كل الشكر لمشرفى قاعة الشعر العامى اللى رحبوا بينا و استقبلونا 

أتمنى لكم جميعا عيد سعيد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مبرووووووووووووووووك للفائزين

بجد تستحقوها

ده إنتم كتنم بتباعته على باب المسابقه 

الف مليون مبروك

ورمضان كريم يجماعنا

وعيد سعيد يفرحنا

وكل سنه وإنت بألف خير

ولو فى مركز 65 انا قاعده

تحياتى إسكندرانى وياشحروره*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="15 80"]إيه ياإسكندرانى 
إيه يا 
الشحرورة
مافيش جايزة للمركز الأول
من بعد الثالث ؟؟؟
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
عموماً 
كل سنة وإنتم طيبين
بمناسبة 
عيدالفطر المبارك
وعلى نجاح مسابقتكم الرائعة 
إحنا فين
حقيقى 
كنت باطير معاكم واتفسح واشوف واعرف معلومات كويسة 
عن الدولة بطلة الحلقة 
وياريت تتحفونا بفوازير تانية عن قريب
مش لازم  تبقى السنة الجاية فى رمضان
عايزين أيام الشتا تجمعنا قدام النت 
فكروا فى اعمال تانية تشدنا 
منتظر
 :f2:  :f2: 
كل سنة وإنتم بخير[/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخى الحبيب / نادر  ::no3:: 
اختى الرائعه / شحرورة  ::no3:: 
كل عام وانتم بكل الخير والسعادة 
وديما منورين كل قاعات المنتدى 
والف مليون مبروك لقاعة العاميه 
تواجدكم المضىء بها خلال الشهر الكريم
وألف مليون مبروك للفائزين 
 والمشاركين والزوار 
جمعنا الله وإياكم دائما على الخير والإخاء
ويا رب عيد سعيد على الجميع 
لكم دوما خالص مودتى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

شكر خاص 
للاخت العزيزة 
لـــولى 


على جهودها الكريمة فى تنسيق الموضوع 
وتصميم الجوائز 

لك  منا خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="2 70"]استاذ اسكندرانى

الغالية الشحرورة

تسلم ايديكوا على المسابقة الجميلة 

والمجهود المميز

وان شاء الله تتكرر فى السنوات القادمة


وألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين

f2:       :f2:   :f2: [/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]أخي الغالي .. اسكندراني
أختي الكريمة ... الشحرورة


بجد تسلم اديكوا..  :y: 
وكل سنة وانتم بخير 

نورتوا القاعة .. بكلمة جميلة .. ومعلومه مفيدة
وتواجد كان ولا أروع  وكنتم انتم ... 
من تستحقون الجائزة الكبرى  :BRAWA: 

وكان كل من زار الموضوع هو..
الفائز الاول..  ::no1:: 
كل عام وانتم في أحسن حال :f: خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

> المركز الاول
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اطيب الامنياتى للاخت العزيزة ام احمد بدوام النجاح والتوفيق


 
اخي العزيز اسكندراني
اختي العزيزة الشحرورة
الرائعة لولي
الف الف شكر علي مجهودكم الرائع :BRAWA: 
بجد استمتعنا بكم وبكل الحلقات
وكانت بجد مسابقة متميزة
وشكرا علي الهدية الرائعة
كل سنة وانتم جميعا بكل الخير
والف الف مبروك لكل الفايزين
لكم جميعا خالص تقديري
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## kethara

*

أختى الغاليه المغرده شحرورة

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

تحيتى لمجهودكم الرائع المميز بتلك المسابقه

التى حوت الكثير من الروعه والجمال وأروقة الإبداع

طوفنا معكم بمجموعه جميلة من البلدان بصور اسكندرانى

الرائعه وكلمات وخفة روح شحرورتنا المبدعه

تحية من القلب على أوقات جميلة قضيناها بين حروفكم ومعكم

وشكرا للجائزة ولكن لن أنسى مارينا يا شحرورة الشنط جاهزة

والا اسكندرانى رجع بكلامه وخاف من الحساب

أسعد الله كل أوقاتكم بالخير

أختى الرقيقه المبدعه لولى

تحيتى لروعة أناملك الرقيقه غاليتى

وجائزة أجمل ما يميزها انها من تنسيقك وفنك الرائع

فالإبداع حين يتضح ويظهر تكون لأناملك سحر البيان به

دوما صنيعك الرقيق يلمسنا بكل المودة والرقة والحب

فالشكر لكم جميعا على ما أسبغتوه على أرواحنا من سعاده بالغه

مع تحيتـــــــــى

*

----------

